# LRM Tour: Indy 2007



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 11 2006, 02:14 PM~6347445
> *Some things missing....anyone heard any info on this no Indy???
> 
> 
> *


WHAT!!? C'mon... what's going on? Is that for real or no? Seriously...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

wouldn't surprize me, LRM seems to be staying near the west coast. fuckin bastards


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

heard Chicago might be back, but nothing in stone yet


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

now the Indy show was cut... :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

San Antonio was cut too


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

what ever happened with the big show in Dayton, Oh?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

heard Chicago might be back, but nothing in stone yet


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I DOUBT chicago is coming back


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 11 2006, 02:33 PM~6348006
> *I DOUBT chicago is coming back
> *


 MAYBE if they skip Indy they will do Chicago, but damn, I'm not holding my breath for a motherfucking thing.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

10 shows only this yr 
indy and san antonio were cut :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this has got to be a muthafuckin joke!! :angry: is this for real or tentative?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

You guy's really think there's truth to this?
I don't remember them coming out with the tour schedule this quick last year.

Who know's :dunno: it would suck if they cancelled the Indy show though'


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 03:30 PM~6347980
> *heard Chicago might be back, but nothing in stone yet
> *


Yeah but... if Indy is gone of the official tour schedule Chicago only has about as much of a chance of getting added as Indy does for reappearing. 

Looks like the Midwest isn't part of the game plan for next year. What decides the 'might' for the Chicago stop? But like Gotti says... we REALLY don't know. Could someone that knows drop something for us?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

there is still 2 dates missing according to lowrider magazine show schedule from last year


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 03:47 PM~6348105
> *Yeah but... if Indy is gone of the official tour schedule Chicago only has about as much of a chance of getting added as Indy does for reappearing.
> 
> Looks like the Midwest isn't part of the game plan for next year.  What decides the 'might' for the Chicago stop?  But like Gotti says... we REALLY don't know.  Could someone that knows drop something for us?
> *


1) Venue

2) Legal ranglings

3) Not losing 50k again


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dallas still not back.. now san antonio off list?


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

FROM WHAT I HEAR THATS IT, ONLY 10 SHOWS THIS YEAR. THIS SUCKS!
SOME OTHER MAGAZINE OR SOMEBODY NEEDS TO STEP UP AND DO A TOUR ON THE EAST COAST AND MIDWEST.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

usmc i don't think that is true, but i would like to hear why :dunno: they are not going to add chicago and drop indy, indy always had a better turn out, had a great place for a show and hop, fuck who knows


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 11 2006, 03:59 PM~6348212
> *usmc i don't think that is true, but i would like to hear why :dunno: they are not going to add chicago and drop indy, indy always had a better turn out, had a great place for a show and hop, fuck who knows
> *


WELL.. I CANT SPEAK FOR INDY OR CHICAGO.. BUT DEFINATELY SHOULD AT LEAST DO ONE OF THOSE.. BUT I'M SURE THEY HAVE REASON NOT TO. STILL, JUST SUCKS FOR LOWS IN THOSE AREAS.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 11 2006, 03:59 PM~6348212
> *usmc i don't think that is true, but i would like to hear why :dunno: they are not going to add chicago and drop indy, indy always had a better turn out, had a great place for a show and hop, fuck who knows
> *


this is what was conveyed by Mike from Go Lo when we talked 2 weeks ago. Nothing was mentioned about dropping Indy, but for Chicago a venue needs to be found and not lose 50k over this show again


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

No Fontana :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MAYBE THEY SHOULD DROP MIAMI AND PICK UP INDY.. JUST AS PUNISHMENT FOR THE DONKS IN FLORIDA....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

They must not have made 10 billion at Indy in 2006 so no need to return, shit they may have plan on throwing a DONK show...LRM never surprises me.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 02:07 PM~6348293
> *MAYBE THEY SHOULD DROP MIAMI AND PICK UP INDY..  JUST AS PUNISHMENT FOR THE DONKS IN FLORIDA....
> 
> *



YES THIS IS WHAT SHOULD HAPPEN.....


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

WHAT I HEARD WAS THAT INDY HAD 8,000 PEOPLE COME IN AND THEY WANT IT TO BE AROUND 15,000 B/C THATS WHAT THEY GET AT THE CALIFORNIA SHOWS. THIS IS JUST HEAR SAY, BUT I THINK ITS RETARDED WE NEED MORE LOWRIDER SHOWS AROUND HERE TO INFLUENCE PEOPLE INSTEAD OF ALL THIS JACKED UP DONK CRAP.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so lets see.. last year.. dallas.. chicago.. this year indy and san antonio.. hmmm... not looking good for LRM. but lets face it.. lowriding doesnt have the popularity that it enjoyed in the 90's... so its drawing smaller and smaller crowds.. in fact, only reason i think the houston show was so big was because of them dropping dallas.. had alot of dallas rides make trip to houston, they wouldnt normally take.. but o well..


none of that will stop me.. im in a "car show" everytime i hit the streets!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 04:19 PM~6348353
> *
> none of that will stop me..    im in a "car show" everytime i hit the streets!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2006, 01:41 PM~6348075
> *this has got to be a muthafuckin joke!! :angry: is this for real or tentative?
> 
> 
> ...



Atleast they kept PHX, SD and Vegas. :cheesy:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 03:07 PM~6348293
> *MAYBE THEY SHOULD DROP MIAMI AND PICK UP INDY..  JUST AS PUNISHMENT FOR THE DONKS IN FLORIDA....
> 
> *


 MIAMI HAS SOME OF THE BEST LOWS ON THE EAST COAST!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe theres are the "big changes" at LRM we kept hearng rumors about..


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

For all the hoppers. it will be southershow down. for the midwest


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2006, 03:41 PM~6348075
> *this has got to be a muthafuckin joke!! :angry: is this for real or tentative?
> 
> 
> ...


HARD TIMES MAN, BIG RIM ADS AREN'T CUTTING IT THESE DAYS FOR LRM


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Howard, drasticbean, Gotti, MIVLIFE, granpa, USMC_DevilDawg, juiced 64

NOW where are we all going to hang out together!? Tell you guys what... no LRM stop then we'll have a tattoo party at my place :dunno: :biggrin: 

Well... we'll see--maybe they'll hear us and reinstate SOMETHING for the Midwest. *I personally think this is a bigger blow than we're realizing. It's SOOOO much more than just losing another show in the Midwest--it's a statement!*


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 04:38 PM~6348503
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Howard, drasticbean, Gotti, MIVLIFE, granpa
> 
> ...


here's a better idea:

get behind Street Low or Traditional Lowriding and get one of them to come out east. Street Low will do it for sure if it gives them the upper hand over LRM.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 11 2006, 04:28 PM~6348414
> *MIAMI HAS SOME OF THE BEST LOWS ON THE EAST COAST!!!!!
> *


it was a joke.. geezz..


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 04:40 PM~6348527
> *here's a better idea:
> 
> get behind Street Low or Traditional Lowriding and get one of them to come out east. Street Low will do it for sure if it gives them the upper hand over LRM.
> *


Mag politics are tough... and to get in the middle is even tougher BUT I do wish someone would step up and take the lead with organizing the Midwest around some common goals. We have some strong shows and some even stronger history/contacts in the different cities around the east/midwest. 

*If someone would/could step up it would be great for the scene and maybe even very profitable for someone that could REALLY pull it together--its like the wild wild west for lowriding on this side right now, things aren't really settled or set in stone. People are really looking for someone to lay down some law to follow and get in line with... *that's my opinion. Look at the waves from the West coming out a few times this year. THAT'S energy... that can be bottled, sold, and enough to create the resources to get some dependable shit going on this side. Anyone?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 04:40 PM~6348527
> *here's a better idea:
> 
> get behind Street Low or Traditional Lowriding and get one of them to come out east. Street Low will do it for sure if it gives them the upper hand over LRM.
> *



does streetlow even have coverage outside of california? i subscribed about 3 or 4 issues ago, and i dont think they do.....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2006, 04:48 PM~6348610
> *does streetlow even have coverage outside of california? i subscribed about 3 or 4 issues ago, and i dont think they do.....
> *


Hotstuff:

they have covered shows in North Carolina, Florida, Atlanta, Alaska, and Texas, they will come anywhere there is action. Tlecu is cool peeps


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 04:45 PM~6348581
> *Mag politics are tough... and to get in the middle is even tougher BUT I do wish someone would step up and take the lead with organizing the Midwest around some common goals.  We have some strong shows and some even stronger history/contacts in the different cities around the east/midwest.
> 
> If someone would/could step up it would be great for the scene and maybe even very profitable for someone that could REALLY pull it together--its like the wild wild west for lowriding on this side right now, things aren't really settled or set in stone.  People are really looking for someone to lay down some law to follow and get in line with... that's my opinion.  Look at the waves from the West coming out a few times this year.  THAT'S energy... that can be bottled, sold, and enough to create the resources to get some dependable shit going on this side.  Anyone?
> *


ok here's one;

all of us clubs get together and throw one big show / picnic if they dont come


----------



## alert62 (Oct 11, 2006)

AS I ALWAYS SAY " FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ......."


:guns: .....LRM


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

fuck lrm and there donk adds they cut indy i will never buy another magazine


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 04:45 PM~6348581
> *Mag politics are tough... and to get in the middle is even tougher BUT I do wish someone would step up and take the lead with organizing the Midwest around some common goals.  We have some strong shows and some even stronger history/contacts in the different cities around the east/midwest.
> 
> If someone would/could step up it would be great for the scene and maybe even very profitable for someone that could REALLY pull it together--its like the wild wild west for lowriding on this side right now, things aren't really settled or set in stone.  People are really looking for someone to lay down some law to follow and get in line with... that's my opinion.  Look at the waves from the West coming out a few times this year.  THAT'S energy... that can be bottled, sold, and enough to create the resources to get some dependable shit going on this side.  Anyone?
> *


They're aint no money in lowrider shows, nowadays out here int he midwest you'd absolutely have to invite the donks, and SUV's, make a big rim class, have a concert at the same time, charge car show registrants, and spectators $40-45 to turn a profit. Trust me I would know


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 11 2006, 03:44 PM~6348096
> *You guy's really think there's truth to this?
> I don't remember them coming out with the tour schedule this quick last year.
> 
> ...


yea thats what it is Bruce got one but it might be that they are waiting on a confirmation from the grounds at indy.not sure but that is true thats what he told me only ten shows 2007 :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

funny they show a san mateo show for next year when they cancelled it this year! they said they didnt get enough attendance at the san francisco show to support one up here in northern ca. :angry: maybe if you guys make enough noise they will bring yours back


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

super show might be moved also heard it from someone els.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

shit we still have our picnic.thanks for everyone showing up with out you guys it wouldn't be what it is


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

what the fuck, I hope this shit aint true. I`m out here in PA and there is no major shows out here except for Englishtown NJ. It always has been a majority of imports and big rim shit but this past show had the most lowriders since it started!!!


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

last year we lost our san mateo?san franciso show.........that show was always off the hook......I took a trip from Cali to Indy LRM show and that show was pretty tight to.....alot of midwest clubs seem to wait for that show....I we were planning to head out to Indy agian next year because we have started quite a few chapters out there..it was going to be our meeting spot for all the chapters but there goes that............there has got to be a good explaination for this


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Anyone think that CCE's Southern Showdown in Louisville becoming an "LRM / Go-Lo sanctioned event" and the fact that CCE sponsors the tour has anything to do with it??? hno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 04:52 PM~6348638
> *Hotstuff:
> 
> they have covered shows in North Carolina, Florida, Atlanta, Alaska, and Texas, they will come anywhere there is action. Tlecu is cool peeps
> *


I HAVE NEVER SEEN STREET LOW IN FLORIDA. I HAVE ASKED WHY YOU NEVER SEE ANY FLORIDA RIDES. SHIT THEY DON'T EVEN COVER THERE ON STATE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Oct 11 2006, 06:36 PM~6349358
> *I HAVE NEVER SEEN STREET LOW IN FLORIDA.  I HAVE ASKED WHY YOU NEVER SEE ANY FLORIDA RIDES.  SHIT THEY DON'T EVEN COVER THERE ON STATE
> *


the last 2 issues had Florida rides, the Lowyalty show in NC, a Texas show, an Alaska show, the show in San Jose they threw, and a few others. Good lil magazine with NO dub ads


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 06:38 PM~6349368
> *the last 2 issues had Florida rides, the Lowyalty show in NC, a Texas show, an Alaska show, the show in San Jose they threw, and a few others. Good lil magazine with NO dub ads
> *


OKAY, I GOTTA CHECK THAT SHIT OUT


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

if it is true that they canceled the indy show. then us riders need to once and for all ban anything that has to do with go lo. if everyone bans the mag and the few shows that they did leave us then maybe they will get the hint that enough is enough. yeah the west coast has more rides but that doesnt mean that we shouldnt get more shows. just my 2 cents


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Oct 11 2006, 05:15 PM~6349621
> *if it is true that they canceled the indy show. then us riders need to once and for all ban anything that has to do with go lo. if everyone bans the mag and the few shows that they did leave us then maybe they will get the hint that enough is enough. yeah the west coast has more rides but that doesnt mean that we shouldnt get more shows. just my 2 cents
> *


 who cares about your two since focker


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Oct 11 2006, 07:51 PM~6349890
> *who cares about your two since focker
> *


you two know each other :dunno:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin: just playin


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Oct 11 2006, 07:53 PM~6349905
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: just playin
> *


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 05:52 PM~6349897
> *you two know each other :dunno:
> *


 yes thats my dude with the box vhevy he also has a 62 ss


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 11 2006, 06:35 PM~6349348
> *Anyone think that CCE's Southern Showdown in Louisville becoming an "LRM / Go-Lo sanctioned event" and the fact that CCE sponsors the tour has anything to do with it???  hno:
> *


he would have to make it in side show cus its out side and it always rains and that show well its not the greatest.I beleive our picnic gets better then southern show down.if thats the case shit there goes indy.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Oct 11 2006, 07:54 PM~6349916
> *yes thats my dude with the box vhevy he also has a 62 ss
> *


so thats who owns the box u sent me? badass ride


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 05:58 PM~6349934
> *so thats who owns the box u sent me? badass ride
> *


 yeah he is working on it


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2006, 05:10 PM~6348778
> *shit we still have our picnic.thanks for everyone showing up with out you guys it wouldn't be what it is
> *


We need a picnic or show "circuit"... like an annual Midwest calendar that we all know what to look forward to that doesn't interfere with other shows if it gets the "Midwest stamp of approval" or whatever. :dunno:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 06:01 PM~6349959
> *We need a picnic or show "circuit"... like an annual Midwest calendar that we all know what to look forward to that doesn't interfere with other shows if it gets the "Midwest stamp of approval" or whatever.  :dunno:
> *


i second that :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Oct 11 2006, 08:02 PM~6349966
> *i second that  :thumbsup:
> *


third


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

if they take indy off this year... i will kill myself lol 

but it would suck for real bcuz indy is like tha ''super show'' to us that cant make it to vegas.


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i think that we should make our own little circuit. it wouldnt even have to be all shows. it could be shows and picnics. there are enought riders out here and enough clubs that if we wanted to organize we coule have a summer full of nothing but good times. it would also be a way to get lowriders back to its roots., 
i mean do we really need a mag that is more worried about the newest trends than the culture that it is supposed to rep. lets go back to the old days where it is about fixing up a nice ride and cruisin' i mean the hot rodders have done it i know where i am from they have local cruise ins almost every day of the week. there is no reason that we cant do the same. it truley should be about 1 luv


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Oct 11 2006, 09:08 PM~6350481
> *i think that we should make our own little circuit. it wouldnt even have to be all shows. it could be shows and picnics. there are enought riders out here and enough clubs that if we wanted to organize we coule have a summer full of nothing but good times. it would also be a way to get lowriders back to its roots.,
> i mean do we really need a mag that is more worried about the newest trends than the culture that it is supposed to rep. lets go back to the old days where it is about fixing up a nice ride and cruisin'  i mean the hot rodders have done it i know where i am from they have local cruise ins almost every day of the week. there is no reason that we cant do the same. it truley should be about 1 luv
> *


I feel ya man. Only problem is every year the same thing gets brought up and when show season comes its dropped like trash from 3 days ago. If its gonna happen someone has to spearhead it happening, and it might mean alot if its someone well known in the region who is in a position to carry through with such a counsel or association. Biggspook and myself had thrown a few ideas around about something like this but neither of us know where to start with it


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

isnt there some kind of lowrider counsel in indy?if so then since lowrider doesnt want anything to do with us then since they are already together they should try to start something like i said.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Oct 11 2006, 09:27 PM~6350658
> *isnt there some kind of lowrider counsel in indy?if so then since lowrider doesnt want anything to do with us then since they are already together they should try to start something like i said.
> *


never knew they had one. I know Chicago does


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i knew there was one somewhere. i mean if they got ahold of of the pres of car clubs in the surrounding areas they could figure out when each club has there picnic that would be a start the sooner you can find out about a clubs picnic the more people should be able to work going to it in there plans


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

INDY has been cancelled, that is a fact, a sad fact


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Oct 11 2006, 09:32 PM~6350691
> *i knew there was one somewhere. i mean if they got ahold of of the pres of car clubs in the surrounding areas they could figure out when each club has there picnic that would be a start the sooner you can find out about a clubs picnic the more people should be able to work going to it in there plans
> *


generally we all figure out when things will be. But I tell you this, if Indy is seriously cancelled, Majestics picnic will be the biggest thing in the midwest next summer


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

damm they said fuck the midwest 






2006 INDY LRM


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 09:38 PM~6350721
> *generally we all figure out when things will be. But I tell you this, if Indy is seriously cancelled, Majestics picnic will be the biggest thing in the midwest next summer
> *


*Maybe the regionals from Uce, Majestics, and Rollerz (maybe more clubs, maybe less) could get together ONCE and nail down an "official" calendar just for 12-14 weeks of summer (like June through mid September). * There's probably something at least every other week. No new shows would have to be added--just recognizing/announcing the ones that are going on and maybe fixing the ones that interfere with each other. They could even do it on the phone if they needed to... it's a do-able goal that's not too over-the-top and that people can commit to, you know?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

PHOENIX , SAN BERNARDINO, AND SAN DIEGO BABY!!!!!!!!

MAYBE HOUSTON TOO FOR THE 1ST TIME!!!!    

GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE SCHEDUELE. I DIDNT GET ONE AT THE S.S.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

its even going to get worst , sorry guys but primemida doesnt care about lowriders , we try to tell you guys ......its a master plan


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

shit they cancelled northern cali last year n they scheduled it this year! but it wouldnt suprise me if they cancel it again! :angry:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

looks like im going to denver this was going to be the year i fianlly take my car was going to indy but denver it is


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

I think all of the stops will keep dropping year by year until there is no more tour. Just look at all the shows they've dropped so far:

N. Carolina
Kansas City
Chicago
Milwakee
Dallas
Dayton Ohio
And now Indy and San Antonio?


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

well if there hurting for money that is there own fault they go out of there way to cater to new trends. they put ad after ad for big rims and even though we here at layitlow dont care for those kind of rides they dont show up in the numbers like us lowrider do. they got greedy and now it is going to bite them in the ass


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 11:05 PM~6351348
> *Maybe the regionals from Uce, Majestics, and Rollerz (maybe more clubs, maybe less) could get together ONCE and nail down an "official" calendar just for 12-14 weeks of summer (like June through mid September).  There's probably something at least every other week.  No new shows would have to be added--just recognizing/announcing the ones that are going on and maybe fixing the ones that interfere with each other.  They could even do it on the phone if they needed to... it's a do-able goal that's not too over-the-top and that people can commit to, you know?
> *


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

MARCH 11................... St. Louis


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

This is FUCKING BULLSHIT. This show is like the Midwest Super Show for Lowriders. Fuck man this isn't right. I look forward to this show every year and now its gone....fuck they might as well stop selling the fuckin mag. now. Man im so pissed off right now. Make Southern Showdown the new spot...man i was at Southern Showdown....and "LRM Sanctioned Show" and it Sucked monkey balls. None of our bikes or cars were qualified....only sanctioned for hoppers...I say Fuck LRM. Looks like we are going to the Big "M" picnic for sure this year and every year for now on. Man we had all of our chapters hooking up at Indy for a family reuinon and kicking it with all the lowriders and now they take that shit away.....wow this is not good for the Midwest at all. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

:twak: No Indy !!!!! :twak: Now that's some Bullshit !!! :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll give Mike a call and see whats what with this. Hey Nim, you might wanna get ready for a huge picnic next year homie


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 11 2006, 03:44 PM~6348096
> *You guy's really think there's truth to this?
> I don't remember them coming out with the tour schedule this quick last year.
> 
> ...


No doubt I look forward to going to that every year. :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 04:40 PM~6348527
> *here's a better idea:
> 
> get behind Street Low or Traditional Lowriding and get one of them to come out east. Street Low will do it for sure if it gives them the upper hand over LRM.
> *


Did both those Mag. go under. :dunno:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 12 2006, 08:22 AM~6353461
> *Did both those Mag. go under. :dunno:
> *


street low is around and strong..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 12 2006, 08:22 AM~6353461
> *Did both those Mag. go under. :dunno:
> *


hell nahh, I got volume 46 and 45 of Street Low here and both were good editions. Traditional I wouldnt know, but if everyone is so against LRM then get behind one of those two and make them grow.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

also in my opinion if there didnt charge 30 bucks to get in the doors i bet it would draw in more people.. FUCK lowrider mag if they canceled indy.... we have alot of strong car clubs in the midwest.. im sure we can come up with something..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Oct 12 2006, 08:36 AM~6353517
> *also in my opinion if there didnt charge 30 bucks to get in the doors i bet it would draw in more people.. FUCK lowrider mag if they canceled indy.... we have alot of strong car clubs in the midwest.. im sure we can come up with something..
> *


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Thats really messed up about Indy, Like some have said the LRM/Go low ent. Indy show was like the midwest supershow. Sounds like the 07 seasson will be like it was when everyone was on the boycott of LRM shows and the main focuse was the Pic-nics for that year. IMO Indy is the best Loction for any big show. Southershowdown is cool but it isn't no Indy, Chi is nice as well but it seems every sense the LRM/Go Lo had the first show there they have always had problems with finding a location good enough and (cheap) enough to hold the event. For me I'm not going to get all into the they said and they said stuff. 
If they have one here in Indy again then good if not then oh well, it do what it do, but it ain't going to stop me from Lowriden'. There will be other show's/Pic-nic events that one can still roll too, to hang out and chill with other fellow lowriders as well as being with and seeing thier club fam.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> Thats really messed up about Indy, Like some have said the LRM/Go low ent. Indy show was like the midwest supershow. Sounds like the 07 seasson will be like it was when everyone was on the boycott of LRM shows and the main focuse was the Pic-nics for that year.  IMO Indy is the best Loction for any big show. Southershowdown is cool but it isn't no Indy, Chi is nice as well but it seems every sense the LRM/Go Lo had the first show there they have always had problems with finding a location good enough and (cheap) enough to hold the event.  For me I'm not going to get all into the they said and they said stuff.
> If they have one here in Indy again then good if not then oh well, it do what it do, but it ain't going to stop me from Lowriden'.  There will be other show's/Pic-nic events that one can still roll too, to hang out and chill with other fellow lowriders as well as being with and seeing thier club fam.
> [/b]


WELL IT LOOKS LIKE THE MIDWEST WILL BE A OUTDOOR SHOW SEASON ALL OF 07 WILL JUST HOPE THAT IT WILL BE GREAT WEATHER. SO WE WILL HAVE TO JUST TAKE OUR PUNCH IN THE FACE FROM THEM. AND KEEP IT STREET AND STREET ONLY.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Oct 12 2006, 03:59 AM~6352962
> *I think all of the stops will keep dropping year by year until there is no more tour.  Just look at all the shows they've dropped so far:
> 
> N. Carolina
> ...


FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.. I DONT EVEN WANT THEM TO HAVE A SHOW IN NC NO MORE.. TOO MANY DAMN IMPORTS TO BRING WITH...... WE STILL GOT THE ALLLLLL LOWRIDER SHOW IN GREENSBORO... AND i HAVEA PLACE HERE THAT WE COULD DO AN ALL LOWRIDER SHOW THAT WILL HOLD 4000 CARS INSIDE THE GATE..... PLUS 5000 OUTSIDE THE GATE


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Oct 12 2006, 08:11 AM~6353280
> *This is FUCKING BULLSHIT. This show is like the Midwest Super Show for Lowriders. Fuck man this isn't right. I look forward to this show every year and now its gone....fuck they might as well stop selling the fuckin mag. now. Man im  so pissed off right now. Make Southern Showdown the new spot...man i was at Southern Showdown....and "LRM Sanctioned Show" and it Sucked monkey balls. None of our bikes or cars were qualified....only sanctioned for hoppers...I say Fuck LRM. Looks like we are going to the Big "M" picnic for sure this year and every year for now on. Man we had all of our chapters hooking up at Indy for a family reuinon and kicking it with all the lowriders and now they take that shit away.....wow this is not good for the Midwest at all. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I agree 100%

Southern showdown will not replace indy. And i hope that the majestics picnic is on the same weekend again this year. Because i know where there will be the most lowriders.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 12 2006, 07:51 AM~6353577
> *WELL IT LOOKS LIKE THE MIDWEST WILL BE A OUTDOOR SHOW SEASON ALL OF 07 WILL JUST HOPE THAT IT WILL BE GREAT WEATHER. SO WE WILL HAVE TO JUST TAKE OUR PUNCH IN THE FACE FROM THEM. AND KEEP IT STREET AND STREET ONLY.
> *


 :0


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 12 2006, 08:51 AM~6353577
> *WELL IT LOOKS LIKE THE MIDWEST WILL BE A OUTDOOR SHOW SEASON ALL OF 07 WILL JUST HOPE THAT IT WILL BE GREAT WEATHER. SO WE WILL HAVE TO JUST TAKE OUR PUNCH IN THE FACE FROM THEM. AND KEEP IT STREET AND STREET ONLY.
> *


I feel ya Uce.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Oct 12 2006, 08:36 AM~6353517
> *also in my opinion if there didnt charge 30 bucks to get in the doors i bet it would draw in more people.. FUCK lowrider mag if they canceled indy.... we have alot of strong car clubs in the midwest.. im sure we can come up with something..
> *


hell yeah.. somethings wrong when its cheaper to register a car for $25 and get 3 wrist bands.. then just to attend show and pay $30 per person.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:09 AM~6353633
> *hell yeah..  somethings wrong when its cheaper to register a car for $25 and get 3 wrist bands..  then just to attend show and pay $30 per person.
> *



 thats a good point.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Oct 12 2006, 07:36 AM~6353517
> *also in my opinion if there didnt charge 30 bucks to get in the doors i bet it would draw in more people.. FUCK lowrider mag if they canceled indy.... we have alot of strong car clubs in the midwest.. im sure we can come up with something..
> *


*Good point Tony maybe we should all kick it around one of these days......
Between these Councils and Alliances and And just down ass riders I'm sure we can all come up with something just as big .......... Right now the word "UNITY" comes into play big time. *


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i always knew LRM/GO LO/Primemedia was all about the money,,,but now is it ever so obvious.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*What they need to do is just put this sign in front of there building*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 12 2006, 09:36 AM~6353769
> *i always knew LRM/GO LO/Primemedia was all about the money,,,but now is it ever so obvious.
> *


if it don't make dollars it don't mak sense


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

It appears that shows are being cut left and right. LRM is a business if they can not make positive cash flow they need to eliminate the problems. Its sad because as many have stated people wait all year for their tour stop. Last year our tour stop which was scheduled was canceled mid year, so I do know the feeling. This year it is scheduled again............

But as this appears to becoming a trend, I think everyone needs to focus on solutions. Perhaps for the tour stops that are eliminated, people should organize and ask GOLO/LRM for them to sanction the biggest show in your area and make it that anyone who wins there, is qualified as if it was a normal tour stop........ That way you would still have LRM presence and be qualifed for Vegas.........


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 12 2006, 10:49 AM~6354319
> *It appears that shows are being cut left and right. LRM is a business if they can not make positive cash flow they need to eliminate the problems.  Its sad because as many have stated people wait all year for their tour stop.  Last year our tour stop which was scheduled was canceled mid year, so I do know the feeling.  This year it is scheduled again............
> 
> But as this appears to becoming a trend, I think everyone needs to focus on solutions.  Perhaps for the tour stops that are eliminated, people should organize and ask GOLO/LRM for them to sanction the biggest show in your area and make it that anyone who wins there, is qualified as if it was a normal tour stop........  That way you would still have LRM presence and be qualifed for Vegas.........
> ...


your proposal is a good one. now how would we go about doing that?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Oct 12 2006, 04:59 AM~6352962
> *I think all of the stops will keep dropping year by year until there is no more tour.  Just look at all the shows they've dropped so far:
> 
> N. Carolina
> ...


When did they have a Dayton, Ohio show? :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 12 2006, 10:52 AM~6354358
> *When did they have a Dayton, Ohio show?  :dunno:
> *


that one year before they dropped it


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 12 2006, 10:49 AM~6354319
> *It appears that shows are being cut left and right. LRM is a business if they can not make positive cash flow they need to eliminate the problems.  Its sad because as many have stated people wait all year for their tour stop.  Last year our tour stop which was scheduled was canceled mid year, so I do know the feeling.  This year it is scheduled again............
> 
> But as this appears to becoming a trend, I think everyone needs to focus on solutions.  Perhaps for the tour stops that are eliminated, people should organize and ask GOLO/LRM for them to sanction the biggest show in your area and make it that anyone who wins there, is qualified as if it was a normal tour stop........  That way you would still have LRM presence and be qualifed for Vegas.........
> ...



I guess the next question would be whom at LRM would one talk to about something like that?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 12 2006, 10:05 AM~6353965
> *if it don't make dollars it don't mak sense
> *


Is this about dollars though? I mean for real... if it was ONLY dollars the whole tour never would've left the left coast right? It DOES have to be profitable... but I'm sure ALL the CA shows are more profitable than anything that leaves the state. So its not just about the loot... theres politics/goals/plans they play in I'm sure but I don't understand what they are.

ALL I know is that I've been into lowriding since about 97-98... BUT after hitting the Chicago show in 04 my perspective/goals/drive changed. * It was the first time I experienced that type of hop, got to meet builders/owners, saw the Uce row, met Kita and the FIRST time I ever experienced just not being able to take ENOUGH pics to communicate what I was feeling--now I can't put the camera down and that's why. The Midwest NEEDS these shows.*


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 12 2006, 10:52 AM~6354358
> *When did they have a Dayton, Ohio show?  :dunno:
> *


From what I remember it was going to take the place of the N.C. show and or Chi-town show. but I'm guessing they could find a place big enough or (Cheap) enough to whold the show their in Dayton so they dropped it from the list.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> I guess the next question would be whom at LRM would one talk to about something like that?
> [/b]


Mike Karsting


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 08:01 PM~6349959
> *We need a picnic or show "circuit"... like an annual Midwest calendar that we all know what to look forward to that doesn't interfere with other shows if it gets the "Midwest stamp of approval" or whatever.  :dunno:
> *


The problem with the Midwest action is everything is so spread out. Basicly if you don't have a truck and trailer you have to drive 100s and 100s of miles with your car.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> From what I remember it was going to take the place of the N.C. show and or Chi-town show. but I'm guessing they could find a place big enough or (Cheap) enough to whold the show their in Dayton so they dropped it from the list.
> [/b]


I was going to say.... I don't ever remember LRM in Dayton. Yeah Dayton is barely big enough to produce wire wheels let alone host a LRM show. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 12 2006, 11:02 AM~6354441
> *I was going to say.... I don't ever remember LRM in Dayton. Yeah Dayton is barely big enought to produce wire wheels let alone host a LRM show. :biggrin:
> *


but Columbus is. Hell, throw it at Ohio State the same saturday as a big game, Buckeye fans support everything


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 12 2006, 11:05 AM~6354465
> *but Columbus is. Hell, throw it at Ohio State the same saturday as a big game, Buckeye fans support everything
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

anybody have an idea as to the cost of the lrm shows? i mean the breakdown of space, security and stuff?? it doesnt seen like it should be that much but i have no idea so thats why im asking.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

The owners of LRM aren't running their business right. If they were, they would make the bulk of their money on ADVERTISING at the shows. Instead, they figure they'll charge the little guy (the ones attending) $35 a pop and try to profit that way. Gee...when people attend...they aren't showing..maybe its because they can't afford to build a car or are just into checking out the scene. Do they have the money or even WANT to spend $35 for each family member to go?? Hell no they don't...no wonder numbers are down....profits down...etc.

$35x5000 people = $175k + little advertising revune $

Look at the big picture here...advertising IS profitable. Why do you think MYSPACE, GOOGLE, U-TUBE, etc are so profitable?? ADVERSTISING...companies are willing to shed out tons of cash to get their names out. Don't believe it?? Google just bought U Tube for $1.65 BILLLION dollars. Did you see that??? BILLION. A company that provides an internet SEARCH ENGINE just bought a company that HOSTS VIDEOS for BILLIONS!!! WHY? ADVERTISING....

Stop charging $35 admission....go back to $15...the numbers will go up....

$15x10,000 people = $150k + TONS of advertising revune $

Advertising companies will pay top $$ to advertise AND the attendance numbers will be up....what kind of idiots run LRM anyway???? Jesus fucking christ...how hard is it...get with the times people, this isn't 1970..there's a greater hustle out there....and its NOT fucking over the little guy.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 12 2006, 07:28 AM~6353721
> *Good point Tony maybe we should all kick it around one of these days......
> Between these Councils and Alliances and And just down ass riders I'm sure we can all come up with something just as big .......... Right now the word "UNITY" comes into play big time.
> *


  I AGREE WIT MY COMPA GOTTI. DA WORD IS "UNITY". IF WE ALL CAME TOGETHER WE COULD MAKE SOMETHING BIGGER!!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Fuck I wouldn't read to much into this..............San Mateo Bay Area was on there last year and then they faked? :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Oct 12 2006, 09:39 AM~6354687
> *The owners of LRM aren't running their business right. If they were, they would make the bulk of their money on ADVERTISING at the shows. Instead, they figure they'll charge the little guy (the ones attending) $35 a pop and try to profit that way. Gee...when people attend...they aren't showing..maybe its because they can't afford to build a car or are just into checking out the scene. Do they have the money or even WANT to spend $35 for each family member to go?? Hell no they don't...no wonder numbers are down....profits down...etc.
> 
> $35x5000 people = $175k + little advertising revune $
> ...



This vato has my vote for President!! :thumbsup: 

I'm just glad we have StreetLow Magazine who never fails to throw a cool show. You can have a BBQ, and just fuck around, the bikini shows are always of the shelf, it's a gool get together vibe. Call them, and they might go out there.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 12 2006, 09:28 AM~6353721
> *Good point Tony maybe we should all kick it around one of these days......
> Between these Councils and Alliances and And just down ass riders I'm sure we can all come up with something just as big .......... Right now the word "UNITY" comes into play big time.
> *


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

this is just 1 more reason to attend the midwest picnics..that is where the best times are .. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

IF IM NOT MISTAKEN THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT OWN 
LRM IS PRIMEMEDIA NOW. GOLO USE TO BE ALBERT AND LARRY AND AS WE ALL
KNOW THEY NO LONGER HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH LRM.
ALTHOUGH A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO I HEARD THAT ALBERTO WANTED 
TO BUY LRM BACK AND PRIMEMEDIA SAID NO THEY RATHER DRIVE IT INTO
THE GROUND BEFORE THEY SELL BACK TO HIM


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

We were told about a month ago about the 2007 Tour Dates, didn't believe it at first but it's true, NO MIDWEST or EAST COAST shows, BUT some of the bigger, better, well sponsored, well known shows might get to be a official Lowrider sanctioned shows. 

PS: Lowrider Magazine was at the LOW 4 LIFE CC, SAGINAW, MICHIGAN SHOW, Last month and were very happy :biggrin: They have covered the show almost all of the past 10 years, more then anyother lowrider show in the Midwest! We'll keep you posted!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH THEY NEED TO BRING SOMETHING TO THE MIDWEST


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Oct 12 2006, 12:43 PM~6355080
> *We were told about a month ago about the 2007 Tour Dates, didn't believe it at first but it's true, NO MIDWEST or EAST COAST shows, BUT some of the bigger, better, well sponsored, well known shows might get to be a official Lowrider sanctioned shows.
> 
> PS: Lowrider Magazine was at the LOW 4 LIFE CC, SAGINAW, MICHIGAN SHOW, Last month and were very happy :biggrin:  They have covered the show almost all of the past 10 years, more then anyother lowrider show in the Midwest!  We'll keep you posted!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Well I took someones advice and contacted go/lo regarding sanctioning one of our midwest shows as a LRM tour stop. 
Bascially you have to pay them $15,000 to be fully sanctioned, $7500 for a full apperance (includes Aztec 1 truck, and trailor, and LRM hop/show judges) and $5,00 for an apperence. (Aztec 1) 
So basically in order for this to happen, ticket prices would double, along w/ registration cost. Vendor booths would probably tripple in cost, in order to cover the cost. 
Along with the cost you do get a advertising break in LRM for the show. along with exclusive event coverage
Now what?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 12 2006, 12:50 PM~6355105
> *Well I took someones advice and contacted go/lo regarding sanctioning one of  our midwest shows as a LRM tour stop.
> Bascially you have to pay them $15,000 to be fully sanctioned, $7500 for a full apperance (includes Aztec 1 truck, and trailor, and LRM hop/show judges)  and $5,00 for an apperence. (Aztec 1)
> So basically in order for this to happen, ticket prices would double, along w/ registration cost. Vendor booths would probably tripple in cost, in order to cover the cost.
> ...



Damn


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

It is still early so lets keep calling and telling them what we want. Chicago is trying to get Masters of the Streets as a sactioned show. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

Dropmob CC is in the works with Hustler Hollywood to create a show tour for 08 of all Hustler Hollywoods, details are still being worked out between us and the execs over there as we speek. if anyone wants to give me there two cents threw pm, please feel free and ill attemt to work it in during our next meeting.

At this time there is no hop, but the chances of it happening are good if I have the support.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 12 2006, 01:37 PM~6355408
> *Dropmob CC is in the works with Hustler Hollywood to create a show tour for 08 of all Hustler Hollywoods, details are still being worked out between us and the execs over there as we speek.  if anyone wants to give me there two cents threw pm, please feel free and ill attemt to work it in during our next meeting.
> 
> At this time there is no hop, but the chances of it happening are good if I have the support.
> *



Thier is a Hustler Hollywood real close to here


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 12 2006, 09:50 AM~6355105
> *Well I took someones advice and contacted go/lo regarding sanctioning one of  our midwest shows as a LRM tour stop.
> Bascially you have to pay them $15,000 to be fully sanctioned, $7500 for a full apperance (includes Aztec 1 truck, and trailor, and LRM hop/show judges)  and $5,00 for an apperence. (Aztec 1)
> So basically in order for this to happen, ticket prices would double, along w/ registration cost. Vendor booths would probably tripple in cost, in order to cover the cost.
> ...


so its $15k to have a lowrider sanctioned event...........hmmmmmm how many cars do you guys average over there? 600 or so? Hike car and bikes up $10 and raise entrance $5 , you would be getting a lowrider sanctioned show for cheaper admin and cheaper car entry then a LRM show and only paying a little more then your average show cost.............Plus I bet more out of state vehicles would attend if they knew they could be qualifed for Vegas...............

Atleast its an option..............BTW what happens if you dont need Aztec1, is it cheaper?


   

PS good work trudawg actually doing something about it............


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 12 2006, 02:04 PM~6355642
> *so its $15k to have a lowrider sanctioned event...........hmmmmmm how many cars do you guys average over there? 600 or so?  Hike car and bikes up $10 and raise entrance $5 , you would be getting a lowrider sanctioned show for cheaper admin and cheaper car entry then a LRM show and only paying a little more then your average show cost.............Plus I bet more out of state vehicles would attend if they knew they could be qualifed for Vegas...............
> 
> Atleast its an option..............BTW what happens if you dont need Aztec1, is it cheaper?
> ...


look, Aztec1 is a badass truck, but just gimme 15.00 and I'll park my Tyson Foods Volvo out at your show and you can pretend its the LRM truck all you want :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 11 2006, 03:54 PM~6348658
> *ok here's one;
> 
> all of us clubs get together and throw one big show / picnic if they dont come
> *


yea we need to say FUCK LRM and throw our own fucking show


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

The biggest cost restraint comparing the west to the midwest/east coast is that guarantee a full show turnout, it HAS to have a large portion of the show indoors because of the weather. And indoor facilities cost WAYYYY more than some hugh parking lot. Otherwise its a crapshoot if all the cars and spectators are going to. LRM has been rained out or endured crap weather in Chicago a few times, and we all saw what happened. Also, Indy has a small lowrider community, but riders from around the midwest fill that void, for show cars at least. Spectator wise, not so good. 

I remember five or so years ago when Chicago consistantly had 4-5 big indoor shows to choose from, and it was great. But a few promoters dissapeared, and a few changed focus. HOPEFULLY that Masters of the Street will be back, and all of us lowriders support it. Also, USO Indy held a show many years ago at the Indy indoor fairgrounds, but turnout was low and the bikini contest got a litlle (WAY!!) out of hand, so I don't think they were welcomed back. Maybe the midwest club is big enough to try to replace the Indy LRM show with their own????


AND FUCK HAVING AN LRM SANCTIONED SHOW IN THE MIDWEST !!!! IF THEY CANT COME OUT HERE ON THEIR OWN, WHY SHOULD WE PAY TO HAVE THEM COME??? 


Of couse Street Low is welcome here, but if they come it will just be to cover the show and maybe help promote it, but I doubt they would ever consider hosting one, it's just way too far for them to make all the arraingements.

And picnics are great in my book, but it is still a great experience to be in a major inddor show, picnics just don't compare.


^^^Chapter one of my book is done now. :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

GOODTIMES Milwaukee will be hosting a picnic next spring, and we are looking into making it a show also. Keep your eyes open for dates and specifics. Any other clubs in the area want to co-host?? Contact me........


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Oct 12 2006, 03:08 PM~6356020
> *The biggest cost restraint comparing the west to the midwest/east coast is that guarantee a full show turnout, it HAS to have a large portion of the show indoors because of the weather. And indoor facilities cost WAYYYY more than some hugh parking lot. Otherwise its a crapshoot if all the cars and spectators are going to. LRM has been rained out or endured crap weather in Chicago a few times, and we all saw what happened. Also, Indy has a small lowrider community, but riders from around the midwest fill that void, for show cars at least. Spectator wise, not so good.
> 
> I remember five or so years ago when Chicago consistantly had 4-5 big indoor shows to choose from, and it was great. But a few promoters dissapeared, and a few changed focus. HOPEFULLY that Masters of the Street will be back, and all of us lowriders support it.  Also, USO Indy held a show many years ago at the Indy indoor fairgrounds, but turnout was low and the bikini contest got a litlle (WAY!!) out of hand, so I don't think they were welcomed back. Maybe the midwest club is big enough to try to replace the Indy LRM show with their own????
> ...


never been to Masters of the Streets seeing I can barely master working on my ride without hurting myself. Streetlow might if enough people inquired about it.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

damn that sucks........been going to indy for almost 10 years now. Hopefully the well known car clubs can get something together for us out here in the midwest.



xN8x


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Oct 11 2006, 06:58 PM~6350390
> *if they take indy off this year... i will kill myself lol
> 
> but it would suck for real bcuz indy is  like tha ''super show'' to us that cant make it to vegas.
> *


I agree with this 100%. Here we are already making plans for Indy, and it's not scheduled. But, like somebody replied earlier, a midwest show could always be added later. But, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

for some reason nobody at LRM is picking up their phones today. I left a message with Mike hopefully he'll call back and say it was an error or something :ugh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 12 2006, 02:04 PM~6355642
> *.......hmmmmmm how many cars do you guys average over there? 600 or so?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Naw man, no where near that. 200-300 at the most unless you totally open it up to big rims, and sport compacts, then everyone will talk shit regardless. 

-I dont' know why folks don't get the picture that *there is no money in lowrider shows outside the west coast*
-Someone mentioned that it shouldn't be about the money, thats true for some, but not for most. I throw a show for the love of the game, and the fact that there are hardly any lowrider shows. I'M NOT GETTING RICH OFF THIS SHIT. Maybe if I'm lucky I make enough to cover my time and effort, and pay people for helping out.

I'll give you guys one example and you can take what you want from it. When I was in AZ I went into wal-mart and they sold lowrider models, hopping cars, Homies...etc. The same shit you see vendors selling at lowrider shows. HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THAT SHIT IN THE MIDWEST WAL-MARTS???? Hell no! The demographics just arent here.


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

i live right behinde a wal mart and YES they do sale tha homies and lowrider cars and models. and they got alot of them too.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

WalMart here has lowrider models


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

out here also and jewl osco had a santa with reindeers and santa is wearing loks and it plays the lowrider song LOL


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 12 2006, 01:38 PM~6356309
> *I agree with this 100%. Here we are already making plans for Indy, and it's not scheduled. But, like somebody replied earlier, a midwest show could always be added later. But, I'm not holding my breath.
> *


it would suck real bad. i liked seein cars that were lowrider of tha year. and like then large brong tha 64 to indy this year and sundance63.
iam sure that they would not bring them cars to a picnic in tha midwest u kno what iam sayin.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 12 2006, 04:24 PM~6356584
> *WalMart here has lowrider models
> *


Must be alot of mexicans in you guys's town.....lol :biggrin: 
All I know is they don't sell the hoppin cars here. I bought the same shit they were selling at the LRM show for $25 at walmart for $13 at walmart in AZ


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

indy


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Mike Karsting and here's the scoop:

Indy isnt definitely off the schedule, but its definitely not on the schedule either. Main reason is due to attendance, not cars attendance, but viewers. Like someone said, there is a really small lowriding community there so most of the people going are those entering their vehicles. Its tentative so chances are they might put it back on.

Dont shoot me, just relaying what was told to me.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 12 2006, 05:43 PM~6357125
> *Just got off the phone with Mike Karsting and here's the scoop:
> 
> Indy isnt definitely off the schedule, but its definitely not on the schedule either. Main reason is due to attendance, not cars attendance, but viewers. Like someone said, there is a really small lowriding community there so most of the people going are those entering their vehicles. Its tentative so chances are they might put it back on.
> ...


thats what I said this schedual is not the defenat one its the tentative one they are waiting on a reply from fair grounds.don't go and fuck things up homie.I say we wait till the final schedual comes out and then do something about it if it is not on there.for now I say lets not piss them off and leave it alone homies.read back a few post and you will see what I am talking about


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2006, 05:03 PM~6348731
> *yea thats what it is Bruce got one but it might be that they are waiting on a confirmation from the grounds at indy.not sure but that is true thats what he told me only ten shows 2007 :angry:
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 12 2006, 06:06 PM~6357242
> *thats what I said this schedual is not the defenat one its the tentative one they are waiting on a reply from fair grounds.don't go and fuck things up homie.I say we wait till the final schedual comes out and then do something about it if it is not on there.for now I say lets not piss them off and leave it alone homies.read back a few post and you will see what I am talking about
> *


I know, but just kinda upsets a brotha that I wanted to debut my ride at Indy now there might not be an Indy


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 12 2006, 06:43 PM~6357125
> *Just got off the phone with Mike Karsting and here's the scoop:
> 
> Indy isnt definitely off the schedule, but its definitely not on the schedule either. Main reason is due to attendance, not cars attendance, but viewers. Like someone said, there is a really small lowriding community there so most of the people going are those entering their vehicles. Its tentative so chances are they might put it back on.
> ...



Tell him about this thread and tell him to READ it. Numbers are down because people don't want to pay so much to spectate. Their attitude is "fuck it if they don't want to pay" That's not the best way to run a business. They need to see what the market is interested in and its NOT paying $35 per person. If they raised the magazine price to $15 per issue would people buy it? Hell no because that's not on par with normal costs.

Being tied to a large corporation out on the west coast, they should have all the connections in the world to bring in advertising for the shows...the more in attendance, the more the companies will pay. Bring ticket prices down and attendance will go up. Rely on cash from the big money spenders (corporations) for their profits not the attendee.

Sorry for the 2nd ramble, this shit just pisses me off that they can't see it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Oct 12 2006, 05:11 PM~6357266
> *Tell him about this thread and tell him to READ it. Numbers are down because people don't want to pay so much to spectate. Their attitude is "fuck it if they don't want to pay" That's not the best way to run a business. They need to see what the market is interested in and its NOT paying $35 per person. If they raised the magazine price to $15 per issue would people buy it? Hell no because that's not on par with normal costs.
> 
> 
> *


its more to that its a 30 dollar trip from here to indy with gas,i figure 10 for parking + entrance, thats 75$ just to go to a carshow. i rather stay home and wait on lil for the pics. picnics are better you get to see the car cruising around switchin,food,people,music and enviroment all for the price of get up early to get a good spot


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 12 2006, 05:09 PM~6357255
> *I know, but just kinda upsets a brotha that I wanted to debut my ride at Indy now there might not be an Indy
> *


yea i know i was going to get a booth and all


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

EITHER WAY, CHICAGO COULD SURE USE A BIG INDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Oct 12 2006, 07:28 PM~6357340
> *EITHER WAY, CHICAGO COULD SURE USE A BIG INDOOR LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!!
> *


And a stop to hopping in the dirt outside!!


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

Fuckin sucks...

They just some greedy ass bastards...

I remember my first LRM show I went to: $12 a ticket...

I think this last year it was like $28 or $30...

That's fuckin bull shit.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Oct 12, 2006)

Lowrider Magazine is hYpHY.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Why dont they have it at the McCormick Place in chicago?Thats a big venue thats indoor too...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 12 2006, 06:38 PM~6357412
> *Why dont they have it at the McCormick Place in chicago?Thats a big venue thats indoor too...
> *


they had it there, they lost money, never again


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

i think LRM needs to give in a little bit and team up with other mags of the same interest. truckin could never pull off a huge show with out mini truckin and street truck and they even include import tuners now at their shows. them, in a nut shell are covering 75% of the custyom venue. I knwo truckin owns all these mags. i just mentiond but each mag covers aspecific truck/car type/style. Maybe thats what lrm could look into. Coming out with another mag that covers a venue that might interest more specific readers. Instead it seems like they are trying to cram all types of styles into one magazine. This might help give them a better spread of interest among people interested in the customizing world. I buy lrm now, and if they had a lrm for trucks i would buy that also. Then they had just sold two of their mags. to one person.
sorry for the rambling.........just a thought. I don't want to see the Indy show leave either! 

I agree 100% that they are charging way to much for spectator entrance. Entry fees seem pretty comparable to other big shows though.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 12 2006, 06:39 PM~6357420
> *they had it there, they lost money, never again
> *


Yeah because of the no hopping contest..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how i see it is YES lowriders are not real big in the mid-west but like the guy said i thinkthey need to give a little and have tuners and mini truckina dn other mags come in and throw one big ass shiow and then it opens the door to everyone then more people will come


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Oct 12 2006, 06:40 PM~6357427
> *i think LRM needs to give in a little bit and team up with other mags of the same interest.  truckin could never pull off a huge show with out mini truckin  and street truck and they even include import tuners now at their shows.  them, in a nut shell are covering 75% of the custyom venue.  I knwo truckin owns all these mags. i just mentiond but each mag covers aspecific truck/car type/style.  Maybe thats what lrm could look into.  Coming out with another mag that covers a venue that might interest more specific readers.  Instead it seems like they are trying to cram all types of styles into one magazine.  This might help give them a better spread of interest among people interested in the customizing world. I buy lrm now, and if they had a lrm for trucks i would buy that also.  Then they had just sold two of their mags. to one person.
> sorry for the rambling.........just a thought.  I don't want to see the Indy show leave either!
> 
> ...


Problem with that is this;

you cant satisfy everyone. they make a magazine for trucks and people will talk shit. they came out with SWRV and they got hate mail for it. they tried LRM Euro and we see how far that got. maybe its more like the people dont know what to do when they came out with new magazines. Truckin came out with Mini Truckin and Street Truck, but they still feature those in Truckin and nobody says anything. Put a donk in LRM and people complain. they made SWRV to keep it out and people complained. 

Whats that gotta do with the show? This right here;

I dont have a problem going to a show and seeing donks, imports, trucks, lowriders, and bikes side by side cuz I came up with all of that being raised, so it wont bother me. To others, they'll bitch about it, but get over it once showtime comes. For the extremists, they wont go. 

So how do you make everyone happy and come out with a successful show?

I dunno and my brain is hurting from thinking, so someone else take over from here.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88+Oct 12 2006, 06:38 PM~6357412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasnt really Go-Lo's fault.... after they had the deal with McCormick Place the fire marshal would not allow the hop to take place inside.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 12 2006, 07:15 PM~6357681
> *That wasnt really Go-Lo's fault.... after they had the deal with McCormick Place the fire marshal would not allow the hop to take place inside.
> *


Well they hop at "Master of the streets" and it takes place at the McCormick place??So is that one of LRM excuses?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Dont understand how they can cancel indy a show that is so full. There is no way they can say its because of attendance. This is a blow to the lowrider comunity. Looks to me like they are pushing the east out


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 11 2006, 06:35 PM~6349348
> *Anyone think that CCE's Southern Showdown in Louisville becoming an "LRM / Go-Lo sanctioned event" and the fact that CCE sponsors the tour has anything to do with it???  hno:
> *


But what im saying back on page 3..... since Brian invested the money last year to get the Southern Showdown sanctioned by Go-Lo, why would Go-Lo come back to Indy? Louisville is 2 hours down the road, and they dont have to do shit but show up with a truck and a few judges and collect a check, they still have the LRM presence in the area, its hassle free for Go-Lo...... in turn it should increase attendance at Brians show, which will give his company more exposure.... everyone wins except for the ones who really count. 

I hope it gets added back onto the schedule, they have done it before, but most of the time the city was listed with no date, just a "TBA" to be announced. It seems like the tour never got announced this early before.... more like the January issue of LRM, which was out around Nov. or Dec. I guess we will just have to wait and see. :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 12 2006, 07:26 PM~6357763
> *Well they hop at "Master of the streets" and it takes place at the McCormick place??So is that one of LRM excuses?
> *


Is the hop inside or outside? Maybe Go-Lo failed to get the proper permit or insurance???


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 12 2006, 05:27 PM~6357769
> *Dont understand how they can cancel indy a show that is so full. There is no way they can say its because of attendance. This is a blow to the lowrider comunity. Looks to me like they are pushing the east out
> *



the attendance is nothing now like it was back in pre 2000, it has been fallin off every sence.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 12 2006, 05:29 PM~6357785
> *But what im saying back on page 3..... since Brian invested the money last year to get the Southern Showdown sanctioned by Go-Lo, why would Go-Lo come back to Indy? Louisville is 2 hours down the road, and they dont have to do shit but show up with a truck and a few judges and collect a check, they still have the LRM presence in the area, its hassle free for Go-Lo...... in turn it should increase attendance at Brians show, which will give his company more exposure.... everyone wins except for the ones who really count.
> 
> I hope it gets added back onto the schedule, they have done it before, but most of the time the city was listed with no date, just a "TBA" to be announced. It seems like the tour never got announced this early before.... more like the January issue of LRM, which was out around Nov. or Dec. I guess we will just have to wait and see.  :dunno:
> *



im pretty sure go/lo didnt provide the judges, unless its the hop you are referring too, he juss had a sactioned hop and aztec1 there...

please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 12 2006, 07:30 PM~6357792
> *Is the hop inside or outside? Maybe Go-Lo failed to get the proper permit or insurance???
> *


The hop was inside...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 12 2006, 07:33 PM~6357817
> *The hop was inside...
> *


Shit, i dunno then, maybe it was an excuse? But i dont know why, i doubt it was by choice.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 12 2006, 07:33 PM~6357816
> *im pretty sure go/lo didnt provide the judges, unless its the hop you are referring too, he juss had a sactioned hop and aztec1 there...
> 
> please correct me if im wrong.
> *


No, i think thats right.... so if you want to qualify for Vegas with a show car i guess you have to go all the way to Miami, Tampa, or Denver???


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 12 2006, 05:39 PM~6357860
> *No, i think thats right.... so if you want to qualify for Vegas with a show car i guess you have to go all the way to Miami, Tampa, or Denver???
> *



you got it homie, now if bryan would have paid the full 15000 then we would have had qualifying rights in the show also, but im sure the hoppers where happy lol.

even earthquake came out to play at southern showdown this year, talk about a big fish in a small pond lol, damnit!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

LRM will probably cancel the San Mateo show also like they did this year!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Oct 12 2006, 04:40 PM~6357427
> *i think LRM needs to give in a little bit and team up with other mags of the same interest.  truckin could never pull off a huge show with out mini truckin  and street truck and they even include import tuners now at their shows.  them, in a nut shell are covering 75% of the custyom venue.  I knwo truckin owns all these mags. i just mentiond but each mag covers aspecific truck/car type/style.  Maybe thats what lrm could look into.  Coming out with another mag that covers a venue that might interest more specific readers.  Instead it seems like they are trying to cram all types of styles into one magazine.  This might help give them a better spread of interest among people interested in the customizing world. I buy lrm now, and if they had a lrm for trucks i would buy that also.  Then they had just sold two of their mags. to one person.
> sorry for the rambling.........just a thought.  I don't want to see the Indy show leave either!
> 
> ...


It all looks good on paper, but like USMC said, you cant put that many different car cultures in the same building and not expect bullshit popping off. I myself wouldnt give 2 shits about it, im not into imports, or mini trucks or Donks for that matter, but I truly beleive I am a minority in that, as ever other day there is a topic pop up on LIL hating on another car sub-culture. People out here in the Midwest need to realize that Lowriding is not as mainstream as it is on the left coast, granted weve came a long way since the 96' Louisville stop, and the quality of cars out here are starting to rival some of the heavy hitters from the west. But we as lowriders need to suck it up and play the cards were dealt. If LRM doesn't come back, yea it would be a big hit on the midwest, but we need to counter that by taking it into our own hands, like a few earlier said, get some kind of council together, made up of the Midwest clubs, and work out a few nice shows or picnics, and try and plan other events not to interfere. Me being in Lexington, have always kinda liked Southern Showdown, even though it used to have a somewhat mini truck show feel to it, I always had a good time, meeting up with all my Usos and other cats from around the midwest. Now Brian has moved it to a much nicer location, and the attendance has dropped enormously because of the Chitown Picnic. Granted, im sure the picnic was off the hook, but it forced alot of cats to choose one or the other. Anyways, ive ranted enough I guess, lets just give it time, Indy may pop up on the official tour stop. Like J said I dont ever remember the tour stops being posted this early.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 12 2006, 06:43 PM~6357125
> *Just got off the phone with Mike Karsting and here's the scoop:
> 
> Indy isnt definitely off the schedule, but its definitely not on the schedule either. Main reason is due to attendance, not cars attendance, but viewers. Like someone said, there is a really small lowriding community there so most of the people going are those entering their vehicles. Its tentative so chances are they might put it back on.
> ...


1st off its cold as fuck that time of year
2nd off its insanely overpriced, alot of average people cant afford to drop 100bucks to take their familes in just to look around


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 12 2006, 07:30 PM~6357792
> *Is the hop inside or outside? Maybe Go-Lo failed to get the proper permit or insurance???
> *


it was an excuse cus we had no problem having the hop inside it's just an extra insurence that needed to be purchased.so I think they got tight on there pockets.if they were to bring chicago back I m sure they would have to denie entry forms cus thats how big it would get.I am not sure but I also think that the liquor had something to do with it cus thats where mc Cormick makes there money and lrm is a liqour fre zone now


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 12 2006, 06:27 PM~6357769
> *Dont understand how they can cancel indy a show that is so full. There is no way they can say its because of attendance. This is a blow to the lowrider comunity. Looks to me like they are pushing the east out
> *



shit rob i woudn't be surprized if they
shut it all down in a couple of years.

bottom line is we as lowriders sould step up and 
put on more events, picnics, shows ect.

shit there just a mag.

we the true mother f*^kers we run this shit not them
the problem is to many people make them believe 
we need them. but the truth is that they need us!!!!!

just my thoughts i don't lowride for there mag i ride for me


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 12 2006, 08:11 PM~6358825
> *shit rob i woudn't be surprized if they
> shut it all down in a couple of years.
> 
> ...


truth :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 12 2006, 09:11 PM~6358825
> *shit rob i woudn't be surprized if they
> shut it all down in a couple of years.
> 
> ...


amen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 12 2006, 06:38 PM~6357412
> *Why dont they have it at the McCormick Place in chicago?Thats a big venue thats indoor too...
> *


i will never happen in McCormick place because of the union workers they have to use them because of the building rules and they charge 3 times more than in other cities. Thats why alot of the conventions her have moved to the south or Vegas.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 13 2006, 01:35 AM~6360235
> *i will never happen in McCormick place because of the union workers they have to use them because of the building rules and they charge 3 times more than in other cities. Thats why alot of the conventions her have moved to the south or Vegas.
> *


There were union electricians providing the electricity at the supershow this year.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 12 2006, 07:46 PM~6358661
> *1st off its cold as fuck that time of year
> 2nd off its insanely overpriced, alot of average people cant afford to drop 100bucks to take their familes in just to look around
> *



I agree the time of year is wrong and the price is way too high, its funny they charge people to see cars that they were paid to show and they still are not happy. I could give two shits about lowrider mag or go-low its all about money to them as they have shown in the past years, I understand they need to make money, but if they dont make as much as they would like too they just dump they stop and basicly say fuck the people who usually attend and have made them shit loads of cash in the past. I just go to meet up with my club and friends.. Dont need lrm for that. If something is put together out here I will go...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 12 2006, 04:15 PM~6356487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Naw man, no where near that. 200-300 at the most unless you totally open it up to big rims, and sport compacts, then everyone will talk shit regardless.
> 
> -I dont' know why folks don't get the picture that there is no money in lowrider shows outside the west coast
> ...


Not to ruin your point but..........actually I have. My daughter has tons of those toys.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 12 2006, 01:37 PM~6355408
> *Dropmob CC is in the works with Hustler Hollywood to create a show tour for 08 of all Hustler Hollywoods, details are still being worked out between us and the execs over there as we speek.  if anyone wants to give me there two cents threw pm, please feel free and ill attemt to work it in during our next meeting.
> 
> At this time there is no hop, but the chances of it happening are good if I have the support.
> *


First 50 cars get a vibrator. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Oct 12 2006, 07:15 PM~6357681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Oct 12 2006, 07:30 PM~6357792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good ass hop too. I'm not sure who throws that show (Majestics cc maybe??) But I remember Nimsters car smashing back bumper and bustin out all the plastic taillight extentions. I think I got that shit on video. I don't understand why LRM just didn't pay for the hop that year it was at McKormick


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 12 2006, 04:15 PM~6356487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Naw man, no where near that. 200-300 at the most unless you totally open it up to big rims, and sport compacts, then everyone will talk shit regardless.
> 
> -I dont' know why folks don't get the picture that there is no money in lowrider shows outside the west coast
> ...


I live in Eastern Iowa and our Wal-Mart has an isle with nothin but that kinda shit. Dub-Shitty, LRM models, Homies, all the Jada cars ect


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Like it been said it cheeper to have a car in the show then to just go to the show to look at the cars. That $35 dollars is to also cover whom ever they got as the entertainment act. Which how they (Golo/LRM) try pub it is this is a concert with a carshow so that's why one will pay $35 at the door. Sad. Also just a thought why not just have the show and cut out the cost of have the Aztac 1 truck being there at everyshow.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 13 2006, 04:12 AM~6360613
> *First 50 cars get a vibrator. :0  :biggrin:
> *


maybe not exactly vibrators, but they will be hot bitches in hustler lingerie, and porno stars signing autographs!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 13 2006, 09:29 AM~6361510
> *maybe not exactly vibrators, but they will be hot bitches in hustler lingerie, and porno stars signing autographs!!   :biggrin:
> *


what will they sign with and where?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 13 2006, 10:36 AM~6361536
> *what will they sign with and where?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

LOL thats to be determined between you and her LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> Like it been said it cheeper to have a car in the show then to just go to the show to look at the cars. That $35 dollars is to also cover whom ever they got as the entertainment act. Which how they (Golo/LRM) try pub it is this is a concert with a carshow so that's why one will pay $35 at the door. Sad. *Also just a thought why not just have the show and cut out the cost of have the Aztac 1 truck being there at everyshow.
> *


[/b]

Thats how they bring everything with them to put on the shows. All the trophies, shirts, hats, whatever. It takes up a lot of room.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 12 2006, 09:46 PM~6358661
> *1st off its cold as fuck that time of year
> 2nd off its insanely overpriced, alot of average people cant afford to drop 100bucks to take their familes in just to look around
> *


i agree 100% with that..


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

so i guess its up to the lowrider people in every city to try to put something on for us to do, cause i know people try to blow up louisville like its something great, but not alot of people around here RIDE.......or even get together that much


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 12 2006, 11:11 PM~6358825
> *shit rob i woudn't be surprized if they
> shut it all down in a couple of years.
> 
> ...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 13 2006, 01:19 PM~6362442
> *so i guess its up to the lowrider people in every city to try to put something on for us to do, cause i know people try to blow up louisville like its something great, but not alot of people around here RIDE.......or even get together that much
> *


should always be up to us, dont let a magazine determine shit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree with the fact that its bullshit they make money off all the riders that paid to "show" their cars that they've sunk tons of money into already, and then charge people an arm and a leg at the door to get in. Then they tax you again on food, drinks, and the vendor stuff. I dont really like the idea of supporting LRM at all, however, the supershow is a great experience and so is most of the stuff in their magazines thats between all the junk advertisements that have nothing to do with what i want to see. But whether they stop holding shows altogether or bring their high priced shows back to the midwest, its not going to affect the love i have for lowriding.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SHIT I LIKE GOING TO LRM SHOW'S AND I DON'T GIVE A SHIT
ABOUT THE MONEY

BUT I WOULD LIKE TO GET TREATED WITH SOME FUCKING RESPECT

I LIKE GOING TO REP. ME AND MY CLUB.
BUT WE SPEND ALL THE MONEY IN OUR CARS
THEN GOING TO THE SHOW'S
THEN GETTING INTO THE SHOWS,
AND 90% OF THE TIME GET TREATED LIKE SHIT AFTER YOU RIDE 14 HOURS


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

IMMA STOP BUYIN LRM :angry:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Hey everyone...I would of responded earlier but just started feeling a little better. 

Everybody lowrides for different reasons. I know I love going to shows but ESPECIALLY LRM shows.....

I would be personally greatly disappointed for the removal of Indy from the schedule.

I do know that several of the largest Clubs in the world based out of California, Such as Uce, RO, Majestics, Individuals, etc, have roots that spread across the midwest and eastern regions of the US. I feel as though the figure heads of these clubs can meet with LRM and be our voices against the removal of this tour date. Since there are many different shows throughout the year for clubs out west to attend, it wouldn't hurt for all of the larger clubs to boycott the California tour stops, to support their chapters in other regions having their shows taken away. After all, for many in the midwest, these shows are what led these clubs to grow to the numbers in which they are now at. I know for our club we use LRM showdates as an expensive way to have family reunions and in my opinion, especially out here where shows are scarce, LRM shows are needed....

BTW I personally attended LRM shows in other locations that are WAY worse in quality of cars, attendance, etc than Indy....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

if that is the show show schedule...


stop bitchen...

its a bold move to pack the house with quality rides throughout the states....



bottom line people will pay and travel!!!


----------



## Mleperchaun (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 14 2006, 12:06 AM~6366522
> *Hey everyone...I would of responded earlier but just started feeling a little better.
> 
> Everybody lowrides for different reasons.  I know I love going to shows but ESPECIALLY LRM shows.....
> ...


I would agree if the bigger car clubs boycott all the other shows maybe they will wake up and see what power the lowrider community really has


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

damn I wanted to go to INDY this year, was going to drive my low there and make its debut too :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 13 2006, 10:19 PM~6365468
> *SHIT I LIKE GOING TO LRM SHOW'S AND I DON'T GIVE A SHIT
> ABOUT THE MONEY
> 
> ...


Yeah, no kidding. Ever noticed how they treat you even if your showing your ride....search/pat down/metal detector/etc. There isn't any of that BS in other venues such as hot rod shows, chevy, nascar,........ I love the LRM shows too, but for what it would cost this year to get down to a show to try and qualify and then take it out to vegas, its out of the question for me


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 14 2006, 09:23 AM~6366804
> *Yeah, no kidding.  Ever noticed how they treat you even if your showing your ride....search/pat down/metal detector/etc.  There isn't any of that BS in other venues such as hot rod shows, chevy, nascar,........  I love the LRM shows too, but for what it would cost this year to get down to a show to try and qualify and then take it out to vegas, its out of the question for me
> *


maybe because nascar, old guys in hotrods and shit dont attract gangbangers and gangsters.........?


I realy dont know what you guys are complaining about, i travel half the fucking world every year to see lowriders in LA for nearly 2 weeks, thats it.....so what if you have to travel a few hours to see quality lowriders, that sounds spoiled!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 14 2006, 03:35 AM~6366823
> *maybe because nascar, old guys in hotrods and shit dont attract gangbangers and gangsters.........?
> I realy dont know what you guys are complaining about, i travel half the fucking world every year to see lowriders in LA for nearly 2 weeks, thats it.....so what if you have to travel a few hours to see quality lowriders, that sounds spoiled!
> *


true, but thats also a stereotype as well. Ever been to a hot rod show, what do those old guys do after the show? thats right, they tear up the city streets with no regaurd to the law, but its not like they get a little out of hand sometimes from the alcohol or carry weapons on them like the typical "lowrider", right. My reason for complaining is now it's a 2,000 mile trip to the LRM show(just got back the other day), and there's no chance to qualify at a semi local(200 mile away) show anymore. just feels like a let down that i've been supporting them since before i've even had a car and then they keep pulling out of all the cities around me. Props to you for traveling so far to go to the shows and stuff though, must be a pain to ship the car and then drive it across the U.S., or do you just fly in and then back?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lets all put 28 inch rims on our rides then they might come...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 14 2006, 04:08 AM~6366879
> *Lets all put 28 inch rims on our rides then they might come...
> *


they might. Seems to be the direction their headed in anyways


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 14 2006, 10:00 AM~6366869
> *true, but thats also a stereotype as well.  Ever been to a hot rod show, what do those old guys do after the show?  thats right, they tear up the city streets with no regaurd to the law, but its not like they get a little out of hand sometimes from the alcohol or carry weapons on them like the typical "lowrider", right.  My reason for complaining is now it's a 2,000 mile trip to the LRM show(just got back the other day), and there's no chance to qualify at a semi local(200 mile away) show anymore.  just feels like a let down that i've been supporting them since before i've even had a car and then they keep pulling out of all the cities around me.  Props to you for traveling so far to go to the shows and stuff though,  must be a pain to ship the car and then drive it across the U.S., or do you just fly in and then back?
> *





I dont take cars to the US to show, thats like 3000 dollars just to get the car back and forth by ship.....


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 14 2006, 02:35 AM~6366823
> *maybe because nascar, old guys in hotrods and shit dont attract gangbangers and gangsters.........?
> I realy dont know what you guys are complaining about, i travel half the fucking world every year to see lowriders in LA for nearly 2 weeks, thats it.....so what if you have to travel a few hours to see quality lowriders, that sounds spoiled!
> *



Many of us travel cross country to SEE the cars, but we would like to be able to SHOW our cars too, somewhere relatively local. Its easy to travel anywhere for anything, but to actually bring a car to show is much more difficult. 

Everyone builds their own cars for their own reason, and I as I average 2 cars a year, I can give a damn about a trophy. But I don't enter for trophies (even though they are nice), I enter for the pride of showing my accomplishment to other owners, fans, and builders of lowriders. Shows are a big hassle to enter in, but it's the total experience that makes it all worth it. And you have to understand, the ENTIRE midwest had one large, indoor, lowrider show to focus on, and that is INDY, thats it.

So please joost, no disrespect, but don't compare simply attending a show to actually entering a car in a show. It';s a world of difference...


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Streetlow Magazine will be here in Cinco de Mayo show next year in North Carolina. There is a Lowrider Show in the East Coast. 
i don't care for lowrider mag.
























pictures from the show & paw paw from layitlow


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Oct 14 2006, 11:21 AM~6366960
> *Many of us travel cross country to SEE the cars, but we would like to be able to SHOW our cars too, somewhere relatively local. Its easy to travel anywhere for anything, but to actually bring a car to show is much more difficult.
> 
> Everyone builds their own cars for their own reason, and I as I average 2 cars a year, I can give a damn about a trophy. But I don't enter for trophies (even though they are nice), I enter for the pride of showing my accomplishment to other owners, fans, and builders of lowriders. Shows are a big hassle to enter in, but it's the total experience that makes it all worth it. And you have to understand, the ENTIRE midwest had one large, indoor, lowrider show to focus on, and that is INDY, thats it.
> ...



I agree to a certain level. But you guys can still get in the car and drive or trailer, theres alot of people who would do that but just dont get the chance because theyre even further away, ascross one of the oceans.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 14 2006, 04:35 AM~6366823
> *maybe because nascar, old guys in hotrods and shit dont attract gangbangers and gangsters.........?
> I realy dont know what you guys are complaining about, i travel half the fucking world every year to see lowriders in LA for nearly 2 weeks, thats it.....so what if you have to travel a few hours to see quality lowriders, that sounds spoiled!
> *


a few hours? should I post a map of the United States up for you Joost. Hell, Indy was the closest show to me, and it is a 5 hour drive each way in GOOD weather... since it's in April and in this direction it still snows in April..

here was the view through my windshield on the way home from Indy 05, guess how long this trip took?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2006, 01:29 AM~6366583
> *if that is the show show schedule...
> stop bitchen...
> 
> ...


i second that, it's not coming so it's done.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 14 2006, 02:51 PM~6367168
> *a few hours? should I post a map of the United States up for you Joost.  Hell, Indy was the closest show to me, and it is a 5 hour drive each way in GOOD weather... since it's in April and in this direction it still snows in April..
> 
> here was the view through my windshield on the way home from Indy 05, guess how long this trip took?
> ...





nobody is forcing you or anything, but come on man, whats a 10 hour drive once a year to see alot of good lowriders?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 14 2006, 12:46 PM~6367604
> *nobody is forcing you or anything, but come on man, whats a 10 hour drive once a year to see alot of good lowriders?
> *


more like a few lowriders and a bunch of big rimed cars/trucks :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 14 2006, 05:48 PM~6367614
> *more like a few lowriders and a bunch of big rimed cars/trucks :0
> *




then dont go.....


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 14 2006, 08:51 AM~6367168
> *a few hours? should I post a map of the United States up for you Joost.  Hell, Indy was the closest show to me, and it is a 5 hour drive each way in GOOD weather... since it's in April and in this direction it still snows in April..
> 
> here was the view through my windshield on the way home from Indy 05, guess how long this trip took?
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 14 2006, 12:23 AM~6366804
> *Yeah, no kidding.  Ever noticed how they treat you even if your showing your ride....search/pat down/metal detector/etc.  There isn't any of that BS in other venues such as hot rod shows, chevy, nascar,........  I love the LRM shows too, but for what it would cost this year to get down to a show to try and qualify and then take it out to vegas, its out of the question for me
> *


we get the same shit out here in cali bro. Its not just LRM but all the major shows and promotors do that.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 14 2006, 08:12 AM~6367210
> *i second that, it's not coming so it's done.
> *



I know why your not worried about it :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 14 2006, 12:46 PM~6367604
> *nobody is forcing you or anything, but come on man, whats a 10 hour drive once a year to see alot of good lowriders?
> *


its well worth it, and thats the point.. for me to go see some nice lowriders now, Id have to drive 20+ hours each way... the midwest is getting shit on by LRM and thats a fact.

plus theres a Denver show, Who the fuck lowrides in colorado?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 14 2006, 04:58 PM~6368947
> *its well worth it, and thats the point..  for me to go see some nice lowriders now, Id have to drive 20+ hours each way...  the midwest is getting shit on by LRM and thats a fact.
> 
> plus theres a Denver show, Who the fuck lowriders in colorado?
> *


just move to cali where the real riders are at.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2006, 08:06 PM~6368982
> *just move to cali where the real riders are at.
> *


i'd move by you but I heard illegals took all the yobs


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: YUP THROW A PINIC OR WATEVER ALLL CLUBz LINED UP GROUP PIC :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mleperchaun_@Oct 14 2006, 12:33 AM~6366600
> *I would agree if the bigger car clubs boycott all the other shows maybe they will wake up and see what power the  lowrider community really has
> *



I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY THESE BIGGER CLUBS AIN'T THROWING
MORE SHOWS OF THERE OWN ???????????

I KNOW ROLLERS AND MAJ. AND SOME OF THE OTHERS HAVE THE MONEY

MY POINT IS MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN.....

WE TRY OUR BEST IN OUR AREA THAT I DO KNOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 14 2006, 12:57 PM~6367647
> *then dont go.....
> *


i dont think anyone is going.... :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

If they dont come back to the east/midwest then fuck em. Im not going to take a week off of work just to show at an LRM show. I really dont give a damn about shows anyways. Its just nice to get together with friends from the surrounding states, hang out, and see each others cars.

I think it is up to the clubs to pull thru and have their own events. Hopefully we can pull it off and still have a good time.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 15 2006, 12:58 AM~6368947
> *its well worth it, and thats the point..  for me to go see some nice lowriders now, Id have to drive 20+ hours each way...  the midwest is getting shit on by LRM and thats a fact.
> 
> plus theres a Denver show, Who the fuck lowrides in colorado?
> *




then maybe you guys should start organizing yourselves? fuck LRM anyways, were is it written that LRm tells lowriders what to do or where to go? I would just care for the supershow in las vegas and fuck the rest


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

I may be showing my age but does anybody on here remember back in the 80's before there was such a thing as the Lowrider tour. It was up to each club to put on a show and you would try to make the best show possible so people would talk about it how much fun they had for a long time and then when the next the club would put on a show they wanted it to be just as good. I know a lot of people look forward to the Lowrider tour shows and thats cool they are good shows, overpriced admission, but good shows. My point is that we don't need Lowrider or Go-Lo to put on a really great show we just need everyone to get involved and get on the same page and we can make it happen.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 15 2006, 05:50 AM~6371703
> *I may be showing my age but does anybody on here remember  back in the 80's  before  there  was  such a thing as the Lowrider tour.  It was up to each club  to put on a show and  you would try to make the best show possible  so people would talk about it how much fun they had  for a long time  and then  when the next the club would put on a show  they wanted it to be just as good.  I know  a lot of people look forward  to  the Lowrider tour shows  and thats cool  they are good  shows, overpriced admission, but  good shows.  My point is  that we don't need Lowrider  or Go-Lo  to put on a really great  show  we just need everyone  to get involved and get on the same page and we can make it happen.
> *


I feel you bro, we need more shows like Dixie Manor up there in Louisville. I know alot of people hate "parking lot" shows, but to me, there more laid back, and a great opprotunity to meet new people and hook back up with other club members that you dont get to see on a regular basis. I know the LRM shows are fun and all, but anymore to me they just seem like a BIG hassle. Its all worth it after you get back home from a long as drive, but the process is draining as hell, especially if your a part of a big club. Anyways, Indy comes, Great, if not, Great too. Like the cat earlier said, what did everyone do before the tour??? Putting on shows are not as hard as most people think. Ive had my hand in organizing several picnics and shows and it is fairly easy. The lowrider community just needs to quit using LRM shows as a crutch, and walk on our own 2 feet.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Oct 15 2006, 10:46 AM~6371903
> *I feel you bro, we need more shows like Dixie Manor up there in Louisville.  I know alot of people hate "parking lot" shows, but to me, there more laid back, and a great opprotunity to meet new people and hook back up with other club members that you dont get to see on a regular basis.  I know the LRM shows are fun and all, but anymore to me they just seem like a BIG hassle.  Its all worth it after you get back home from a long as drive, but the process is draining as hell, especially if your a part of a big club.  Anyways, Indy comes, Great, if not, Great too.  Like the cat earlier said, what did everyone do before the tour???  Putting on shows are not as hard as most people think.  Ive had my hand in organizing several picnics and shows and it is fairly easy.  The lowrider community just needs to quit using LRM shows as a crutch, and walk on our own 2 feet.
> *


fuck ya! you guys have a strong lowriding scene in Kentucky (who would have thought?). It's a little harder up here in Cleveland because theres like 10 lowriders and most of them are afraid to come out and play.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah I was excited to hear that Kentucky Lowriders is thinking about bringing back the Dixie Manor show. I know that some people don't like Southern Showdown because of the way things have been in the past or whatever but thats in the past and if KY Lowriders did bring back the Dixie Manor show hopefully a lot of people would come out to support it and show everybody that the Midwest and east coast has a huge love and support of lowriding thats growing every day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 15 2006, 09:04 AM~6372086
> *fuck ya!  you guys have a strong lowriding scene in Kentucky (who would have thought?).  It's a little harder up here in Cleveland because theres like 10 lowriders and most of them are afraid to come out and play.
> *


10 lowriders maybe that why they dont have shows out that way? make sense?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 12:28 PM~6372144
> *10 lowriders maybe that why they dont have shows out that way? make sense?
> *


I said Cleveland, not Indianapolis, jackass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 15 2006, 09:34 AM~6372165
> *I said Cleveland, not Indianapolis, jackass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 12:40 PM~6372183
> *:uh:
> *


dont make me come down there puto


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 14 2006, 05:58 PM~6368947
> *its well worth it, and thats the point..  for me to go see some nice lowriders now, Id have to drive 20+ hours each way...  the midwest is getting shit on by LRM and thats a fact.
> 
> plus theres a Denver show, Who the fuck lowrides in colorado?
> *



i heard there was more nice lolos in 06 denver show then 06 indy


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Oct 15 2006, 12:48 PM~6372210
> *i heard there was more nice lolos in 06 denver show then 06 indy
> *


well no shit its on the left side of the map and closer for the southwest riders.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 15 2006, 11:04 AM~6372086
> *fuck ya!  you guys have a strong lowriding scene in Kentucky (who would have thought?).  It's a little harder up here in Cleveland because theres like 10 lowriders and most of them are afraid to come out and play.
> *


all 10 of 'em are pussies then


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 07:52 PM~6372772
> *all 10 of 'em are pussies then
> *


 :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Oct 15 2006, 07:46 AM~6371903
> *I feel you bro, we need more shows like Dixie Manor up there in Louisville.  I know alot of people hate "parking lot" shows, but to me, there more laid back, and a great opprotunity to meet new people and hook back up with other club members that you dont get to see on a regular basis.  I know the LRM shows are fun and all, but anymore to me they just seem like a BIG hassle.  Its all worth it after you get back home from a long as drive, but the process is draining as hell, especially if your a part of a big club.  Anyways, Indy comes, Great, if not, Great too.  Like the cat earlier said, what did everyone do before the tour???  Putting on shows are not as hard as most people think.  Ive had my hand in organizing several picnics and shows and it is fairly easy.  The lowrider community just needs to quit using LRM shows as a crutch, and walk on our own 2 feet.
> *



we put on shows that gives awards adn we dont charge entry fees, we pull all of it outta pocket and give back to teh community of car builders, havnt seen anyone do that yet round here, we are in the process of puttin together 2 more for next year, mothers dat weekend adn hustler hollywood, and labor day weekend back at qdoba in hamburg, here in lexington ky, we are doing our part to keep good shows alive, it would be nice for others to do the same.

and yes i said NO enter fees, just ask anyone who attended our show on labor day, theyll tell ya we didnt give away no weak shit!! they will bigger and better this year!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 15 2006, 09:47 AM~6372206
> *dont make me come down there puto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ohio has thugs lmfao ahahahahaa woooooooo watch out


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler847_@Oct 16 2006, 02:12 AM~6376201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Ohio has thugs lmfao ahahahahaa woooooooo watch out
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Avatar.....did you choose that from the wide selection of newbie avatars?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2006, 10:17 PM~6369903
> *If they dont come back to the east/midwest then fuck em. Im not going to take a week off of work just to show at an LRM show. I really dont give a damn about shows anyways. Its just nice to get together with friends from the surrounding states, hang out, and see each others cars.
> 
> I think it is up to the clubs to pull thru and have their own events. Hopefully we can pull it off and still have a good time.
> *



Oh so true.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

it's all about keeping the white man down :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 16 2006, 01:50 PM~6378687
> *it's all about keeping the white man down :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

like i said before it will be a outdoor show year in 07 we will just have to do it as not just midwest clubs but as a midwest family


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 14 2006, 05:58 PM~6368947
> *its well worth it, and thats the point..  for me to go see some nice lowriders now, Id have to drive 20+ hours each way...  the midwest is getting shit on by LRM and thats a fact.
> 
> plus theres a Denver show, Who the fuck lowrides in colorado?
> *



Denver has one of the best shows every year. Lots of lowriding in Colorado.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 15 2006, 05:50 AM~6371703
> *I may be showing my age but does anybody on here remember  back in the 80's  before  there  was  such a thing as the Lowrider tour.  It was up to each club  to put on a show and  you would try to make the best show possible  so people would talk about it how much fun they had  for a long time  and then  when the next the club would put on a show  they wanted it to be just as good.  I know  a lot of people look forward  to  the Lowrider tour shows  and thats cool  they are good  shows, overpriced admission, but  good shows.  My point is  that we don't need Lowrider  or Go-Lo  to put on a really great  show  we just need everyone  to get involved and get on the same page and we can make it happen.
> *



READ THIS.....THIS IS WHAT NEEDS TO HAPPEN LETS GET TOGETHER AND DO IT


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Some one needs to step up and set up a show for us over here.... to replace the LRM show... fuck LRM it can be done with out them..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 10:28 PM~6382303
> *Some one needs to step up and set up a show for us over here.... to replace the LRM show... fuck LRM it can be done with out them..
> *


u do it


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 16 2006, 08:32 PM~6382342
> *u do it
> *


Not my specialty....I dont organize and set up car shows..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 10:46 PM~6382449
> *Not my specialty....I dont organize and set up car shows..
> *


why not your club? 
Its easy to sit back and say somebody should to this and somebody should do that. But if no one steps up, it never happens
Midwest Showdwon 07' 2nd sunday in August, each and every year


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 16 2006, 08:56 PM~6382532
> *why not your club?
> Its easy to sit back and say somebody should to this and somebody should do that. But if no one steps up, it never happens
> Midwest Showdwon 07' 2nd sunday in August, each and every year
> *


Yea that was kinda my point homie.. I was saying some one needs to step up.thats why I said what I did. Our chapter in Mi is just getting rolling, I personally dont have the time to organize something like that. I guess I should have said I would support any one willing to step up to the plate and try to get a show together. Sorry you took it as me sitting back and talking about doing this and doing that.. :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 16 2006, 12:50 PM~6378687
> *it's all about keeping the white man down :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 16 2006, 08:56 PM~6382532
> *why not your club?
> Its easy to sit back and say somebody should to this and somebody should do that. But if no one steps up, it never happens
> Midwest Showdwon 07' 2nd sunday in August, each and every year
> *


Whos show is the midwest show down?? Is that Jimmy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Oct 14 2006, 01:06 AM~6366522
> *Hey everyone...I would of responded earlier but just started feeling a little better.
> 
> Everybody lowrides for different reasons.  I know I love going to shows but ESPECIALLY LRM shows.....
> ...


WELL SAID SEAN


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 11:05 PM~6382602
> *Whos show is the midwest show down?? Is that Jimmy
> *


WE HAVE MIDWEST MADNESS! LETS DO THE DAMN THING, FUCK LRM! THEY BEEN LETTING US DOWN!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 10:28 PM~6382303
> *Some one needs to step up and set up a show for us over here.... to replace the LRM show... fuck LRM it can be done with out them..
> *


You guys have any idea the kind of money it takes to put on show? Picnics are easy and so are the little shows but to put on a big enough show to attract the whole midwest will take deep pockets. All the picnics and small shows are cool but it is nice to have at least 1 big show in the midwest. George threw Masters of the Streets last year and lost his ass! He had big sponsors a filled building with cars but not the spectators. All you guys saying fuck LRM and saying we should all get together where were you last October in Chicago for Master of the Streets. I am hoping George will get LRM to sanction his event and if he does all you guys complaining better be there other wise you are all talk!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 11:05 PM~6382602
> *Whos show is the midwest show down?? Is that Jimmy
> *


me, and my partner Jason


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Oct 16 2006, 09:14 PM~6382673
> *You guys have any idea the kind of money it takes to put on show?  Picnics are easy and so are the little shows but to put on a big enough show to attract the whole midwest will take deep pockets.  All the picnics and small shows are cool but it is nice to have at least 1 big show in the midwest.  George threw Masters of the Streets last year and lost his ass!  He had big sponsors a filled building with cars but not the spectators.  All you guys saying fuck LRM and saying we should all get together where were you last October in Chicago for Master of the Streets.  I am hoping George will get LRM to sanction his event and if he does all you guys complaining better be there other wise you are all talk!!
> *


What ever you say bro.. all I was saying was we dont need lowrider mag to do shit. I personally do not buy their mags and the only real reason I did attened Indy was to hang out with all of you.. Lowriders....As far as the show you are talking about I dont recall ever hearing anything about it.. Maybe that is why people did not show.. And I will say it one more time FUCK LRM they have made hunderds of thousands of dollars off our hard work and this is the way they show us love back they fill our magazine with bullshit advertisement crap and cancel our show "the only show they had left over here" .. Thats why I say fuck them.. I never once claimed to be able to throw a show the size of Indy just saying we dont need them to still have a good time and get together.......It all about dollar bills to them. And I understand they need to make some money, but where is the PRIDE they claim they are about ...how about the culture?????? they are falling off... One city at a time......fuck em


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 16 2006, 09:31 PM~6382719
> *me, and my partner Jason
> *


You got the silver 64 right??? Where is your show in the D??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 11:39 PM~6382772
> *What ever you say bro.. all I was saying was we dont need lowrider mag to do shit. I personally do not buy their mags and the only real reason I did attened Indy was to hang out with all of you.. Lowriders....As far as the show you are talking about I dont recall ever hearing anything about it.. Maybe that is why people did not show.. And I will say it one more time FUCK LRM they have made hunderds of thousands of dollars off our hard work and this is the way they show us love back they fill our magazine with bullshit advertisement crap and cancel our show "the only show they had left over here" .. Thats why I say fuck them.. I never once claimed to be able to thow a show the size of Indy just saying we dont need them to still have a good time and get together.......
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 11:40 PM~6382781
> *You got the silver 64 right??? Where is your show in the D??
> *


yea that's me, and our show is in Milan MI




On a different note, I find it compelling how everyone has the Fuck LRM (myself included) attitude, and won't support them IE purchase mag or subscribe, but complain when a tour stop gets cancelled.
Bottom line is this tour is probably in it's last few years. If it doesn't make dollars it doesn't make sense. Primemedia is a publicly traded company with shareholders, and board memebers. There only interest is to make money, not give us something to do, and somewhere to go. 
You guys are right when you say we need to throw our own shows (Clubs), and picnics. Maybe when there is no tour we'll get motivated to do it.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 16 2006, 10:13 PM~6382930
> *yea that's me, and our show is in Milan MI
> On a different note, I find it compelling how everyone has the Fuck LRM (myself included) attitude, and won't support them IE purchase mag or subscribe, but complain when a tour stop gets cancelled.
> Bottom line is this tour is probably in it's last few years. If it doesn't make dollars it doesn't make sense. Primemedia is a publicly traded company with shareholders, and board memebers. There only interest is to make money, not give us something to do, and somewhere to go.
> ...


I agree maybe we will get back to the roots of lowriding.... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 16 2006, 10:13 PM~6382930
> *yea that's me, and our show is in Milan MI
> On a different note, I find it compelling how everyone has the Fuck LRM (myself included) attitude, and won't support them IE purchase mag or subscribe, but complain when a tour stop gets cancelled.
> Bottom line is this tour is probably in it's last few years. If it doesn't make dollars it doesn't make sense. Primemedia is a publicly traded company with shareholders, and board memebers. There only interest is to make money, not give us something to do, and somewhere to go.
> ...


OK I missed the Milan show this year.....heard it was a great show..


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 08:28 PM~6382303
> *Some one needs to step up and set up a show for us over here.... to replace the LRM show... fuck LRM it can be done with out them..
> *



do it then big dawg, i hear the bark!!

waitin on the bite...

all this talk about fuck lrm, wait till this tour is gone and well see how many donks start poppin up between them "real ridaz" you all need to give props where props is due, LRM keeps the movement alive where the movement may not be as big as cali. i buy lrm every month adn have since i was 13, have em all here to prove it, with out the mag i wouldnt have had the desire to do all that chrome under the car, or under the hood. its not like they where any cars round here(KY) that had all that. the only place you could really see it was at LRM shows or in LRM, if people would stay focused on lowriding instead of jumpin over to donks or fast and furiuos rides, the movement would stay alive over here. but instead everyone wants to build a $2000 ride go to shows.

lrm isnt going to go anywhere where tehy lose money plain and simple, and their obviuosly isnt enough lowrider FANS (spectators) in the midwest to keep this show afloat. so it gets pulled.

this is my opinion, but when the lowrider council and the big clubs decided to boycott a few years ago, adn lrm changed the entry fee and gave an extra wristband per entry, THIS is what killed it, it was all good for us, but bad for them on the money side of things, we can thank ourselves!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 16 2006, 11:39 PM~6382772
> *...As far as the show you are talking about I dont recall ever hearing anything about it.. Maybe that is why people did not show.. *


I liked the masters of the street show last year that was held at mccormick place IN Chicago. Was looking forward to it this year as well, hopefully it will be back on for next year. It was good for being a 2 day show + concert but your right, there wasn't swarms of spectators coming out to see it even though it was pretty well advertised. Seemed like most of the people there were there showing or with someone showing a ride.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

^^^^ this is what kills these type shows, NO SPECTATORS!! yea its all good to have 500 peopel there, but if two of every three got in free, the promotor cant make the ends meet, you have to have heads threw the door straight up!!

no body really wants to get rich, but before we can put our own LRM style show on, its gonna take some backin of cash...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 17 2006, 11:00 AM~6385955
> *do it then big dawg, i hear the bark!!
> 
> waitin on the bite...
> ...


Is it just me or are people not reading what has been written. I clearly stated that I was not the person to organize and throw a show....I said that I would support some one else if they set up one to replace the indy show....LRM back 10 years ago was about the "movement " but now they could give two shits about you me or any of us.. It used to be about pride.. it used to be about the people.. now its about the fucking green and if its not enough for them they just pull out and basicly say fuck aal you people who have supported our show for the past number of years... Where is our note of regret, and explanation on why they did not add the Indy show to the 2007 tour...?? Or do you feel we do not deserve one.. All I was trying to say is that we dont need LRM to get together, be it a car show or just a gathering of clubs LRM can kiss my fat white ass they have been selling us oout for the past five years.. If they had any pride they would do things differently but they are a corperation that wants money..and alot of it.. If they stopped living off their PAST reputation from when they did have pride and did care about throwing a good show I would not say nothing bad about them.. Truth is when LRM was sold the true spirit and pride that started the magazine and the movement was gone........and we are now seeing the devistation of that transaction....


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

THIS YEAR I DONE A LOWERIDER SHOW ALL LOWRIDERS (110 LOWRIDERS) & 2 IMPORTS
MY FIRST SHOW

I LEARN ALOTE FROM THE SHOW 
WITH THE HELP OF MY CLUB IT HAPPIN
WE HAD SOME RAPPERS TOO
& IT WAS STREET LOW MAG FIRST TIME COMING TO THE EAST
NOBODY WANTED TO SPONSOR, BUT I FOUND 2 SPONSORS THEY ONLY GAVE $500 EACH. I HAD IT AT THE GREENSBORO COLISEUM. I PUT SOME OF THE MONEY .(AROUND $3000.00) THE REST THE CLUB MEMBERS HELP OUT
I PUT THE MOST CAUSE IT WAS MY PROJECT. MY CLUB IS ONLY 2 YEARS OLD, IF WE CAN DO IT ANYBODY CAN.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 17 2006, 05:40 PM~6388298
> *I liked the masters of the street show last year that was held at mccormick place IN Chicago.  Was looking forward to it this year as well, hopefully it will be back on for next year.  It was good for being a 2 day show + concert but your right, there wasn't swarms of spectators coming out to see it even though it was pretty well advertised.  Seemed like most of the people there were there showing or with someone showing a ride.
> *


i knew about it but i hate indoor shows, only shows i hit at mcormick is the World of wheels and HIN. the rest is picnics and small lowrider shows. the problem is Demographics if you look at it this way, chicago doesnt have much if any lowrider following the only shows i see get packed is HIN and WOW.


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

the Jersey show sucked any way nothin but imports very few lowriders fuck lrm we will do ot with out em


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Oct 17 2006, 08:47 PM~6389000
> *the Jersey show sucked any way nothin but imports  very few lowriders fuck lrm we will do ot with out em
> *


WHEN LOWRIDER MAG. STOP COMING TO NC (4 YEARS AGO), THE LOWRIDER SCENE IN NC WAS DYING, I'M TRYING TO BRING IT BACK FOR ME & MY FAMILY
LOWRIDING IT'S A WAY OF LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

AMEN brother east side coming up GOODTIMES now in V.A and F.L.A and N.J we can put it down with out lrm!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Oct 17 2006, 08:56 PM~6389080
> *AMEN brother east side coming up GOODTIMES now in V.A and F.L.A and N.J  we can put it down with out lrm!!! :biggrin:
> *


good people in good times :biggrin:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 17 2006, 06:44 PM~6388979
> *i knew about it but i hate indoor shows, only shows i hit at mcormick is the World of wheels and HIN. the rest is picnics and small lowrider shows. the problem is Demographics if you look at it this way, chicago doesnt have much if any lowrider following the only shows i see get packed is HIN and WOW.
> *



for everyone here the lowrider movement is strong and has a following etc etc but for the general public its a lost cause i go to both of these shows and youre right people from as far as canada come to be spectators im a minitrucker this is what i build for myself and thats who i cater to business wise but i also sell hydros and am a dayton dealer from the business side lowriders are a dying breed the price of steel goes up the prices for frame wrapps goes up last time i bought 155/80s they were 200 a set i used to be able to get hem for 120 the economy isnt good for lowriding . alot of spectators try to do the family thing and take their kids to the shows at 30-40 dollars a pop 2 kids and the old lady youre at 120 bucks and thats just to get in 
minitrukin and sport truck through 1 show and they have it in louisville kentucky in the middle of the country this is something lrm/golo entertainment might be doing in the next few years rod and custom and streetrodder have teh americruise same thing they meett in the middle and cruise through a few states and have a show all of these magazines are primedia owned do you really think that a company like primedia is going to invest most of their money in the lowriding community im gonna go with a now


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

HHHMMM, an AMericruise for Lowriders, I love the idea of seeing a couple hundred lowriders all cruising together down the highway but I doubt that would ever happen. The Lowrider Americruise invading a town near you??


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 15 2006, 01:41 PM~6372736
> *well no shit its on the left side of the map and closer for the southwest riders.
> *



that quote was for this

QUOTE(Tuna_Sammich @ Oct 14 2006, 05:58 PM) 
its well worth it, and thats the point.. for me to go see some nice lowriders now, Id have to drive 20+ hours each way... the midwest is getting shit on by LRM and thats a fact.

plus theres a Denver show, Who the fuck lowrides in colorado?


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 12 2006, 12:04 PM~6355642
> *so its $15k to have a lowrider sanctioned event...........hmmmmmm how many cars do you guys average over there? 600 or so?  Hike car and bikes up $10 and raise entrance $5 , you would be getting a lowrider sanctioned show for cheaper admin and cheaper car entry then a LRM show and only paying a little more then your average show cost.............Plus I bet more out of state vehicles would attend if they knew they could be qualifed for Vegas...............
> 
> Atleast its an option..............BTW what happens if you dont need Aztec1, is it cheaper?
> ...


This is a good question. Who really goes to see Aztec 1 anyway? I'd settle for the hop/show judges showing up in a conversion van with the lowider logo on it if it saves a few bucks.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

From what I've been hearing that the only (LRM) show's next year will be the ones that are sancion(sp) by LRM. ie, Nopi, Englishtown, and SouthernShowdown.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

looks like SS will be hoppin this year then!!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> From what I've been hearing that the only (LRM) show's next year will be the ones that are sancion(sp) by LRM. ie, Nopi, Englishtown, and SouthernShowdown.
> [/b]


Nopi has not been sancioned by lowrider for three years. And it makes no sence to me to cancel indy. They fill up that place every year. If they can have the world of wheels show there, Sureley LRM can afford to have theres. Looks like the tour sponser (CCE) is trying to pump s-showdown. Just means i will have to travel more to get qualified. And for all the guys who are saying f-LRM You probably wasent gonig to the shows anyways.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Oct 19 2006, 08:15 PM~6403638
> *Nopi has not been sancioned by lowrider for three years. And it makes no sence to me to cancel indy. They fill up that place every year. If they can have the world of wheels show there, Sureley LRM can afford to have theres. Looks like the tour sponser (CCE) is trying to pump s-showdown.  Just means i will have to travel more to get qualified. And for all the guys who are saying f-LRM You probably wasent gonig to the shows anyways.
> *



Yea it dosen't make sense to me either why they would not have the Indy on the tour. But let it be said it's all about the bottom line. it seems. SS seems like the spot for next year just due to LRM/GOLO wouldn't have to do nothing really but send thier judges and not really come out of pocket of too much. I guess.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

I understand your point with LRM not having to pay out of pocket for S Showdown and that could be why they have decided to drop INDY but unfortunetly an outdoor show can never replace the feel of an indoor show and also some big name builders with lots of money invested in their cars do not want to bring them out for an outdoor show.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 20 2006, 08:43 AM~6406790
> *I understand your point with LRM not having to pay out of pocket  for S Showdown    and that could be why  they have decided to drop INDY  but  unfortunetly  an outdoor  show  can never replace  the feel of an indoor  show and  also some  big name builders  with  lots of money  invested in their cars do not want to bring them  out for an outdoor  show.
> *


Now I'm with you on the point of an outdoor show can cever replace a indoor show. So long as the forcast has sunshine and happiness being shown then the attendece will be good if there any chance of rain. #'s will drop for the show.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, MAYBE it'll get put back on the tour :dunno:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i think its due to a deal/conspiracy with Southern Showdown


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 13 2006, 09:25 AM~6557190
> *i think its due to a deal/conspiracy with Southern Showdown
> *




and i think your wrong if it wasnt for cool cars and southern showdown then we would not have anything left around here,people who are in with lowrider magazine knew this was coming and brian at cool cars steped up and HAD TO PAY A GOOD CHUNK OF HIS MONEY to make southern showdown a lrm event.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Nov 13 2006, 01:27 PM~6558108
> *and i think your wrong  if it wasnt for cool cars and southern showdown then we would not have anything left around here,people who are in with lowrider magazine knew this was coming and brian at cool cars steped up and HAD TO PAY A GOOD CHUNK OF HIS MONEY to make southern showdown a lrm event.
> *


Southern Showdown was nice... now that we're halfway through the season what are people thinking about not having a LRM Tour stop around? How has it affected lowriding in the Midwest? Do you think it'll return for 08?


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

i sure hope it will come back to indy it just aint the same without it ,it was like the kick off show to the season here in the midwest and we went to the southern showdown this year and it is just not the same for one its outdoors in the grass alot of dust and there are nearly not the amount of classes so i hope indy comes back but dont get me wrong s.showdown was nice just not the same just my 2 cents.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jul 27 2007, 10:03 PM~8409638
> *i sure hope it will come back to indy it just aint the same without it ,it was like the kick off show to the season here in the midwest and we went to the southern showdown this year and it is just not the same for one its outdoors in the grass alot of dust and there are nearly not the amount of classes so i hope indy comes back  but dont get me wrong s.showdown was nice just not the same just my 2 cents.
> *


It IS nice to have the indoor/outdoor venues and the presence of the magazine in the region... but all things considered I think everyone (regionally, cities, organizers, clubs, individuals) have REALLY rose to the challenge and made this year's "circuit" amazing!! 

It is informal and grass roots, but it has been a great time! The relationships and closeness and the quality of the picnics and shows have seemed to step up. Do you all think this year has been different for the Midwest? If so, better or worse?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Oct 17 2006, 11:17 PM~6389775
> *for everyone here the lowrider movement is strong and has a following etc etc but for the general public its a lost cause i go to both of these shows and youre right people from as far as canada come to be spectators im a minitrucker this is what i build for myself and thats who i cater to business wise but i also sell hydros and am a dayton dealer from the business side lowriders are a dying breed the price of steel goes up the prices for frame wrapps goes up last time i bought 155/80s they were 200 a set i used to be able to get hem for 120 the economy isnt good for lowriding . alot of spectators try to do the family thing and take their kids to the shows at 30-40 dollars a pop 2 kids and the old lady youre at 120 bucks and thats just to get in
> minitrukin and sport truck through 1 show and they have it in louisville kentucky in the middle of the country this is something lrm/golo entertainment might be doing in the next few years rod and custom and streetrodder have teh americruise same thing they meett in the middle and cruise through a few states and have a show all of these magazines are primedia owned do you really think that a company like primedia is going to invest most of their money in the lowriding community im gonna go with a now
> *


The biggest car show in the country is in louisville the street rod nats its 11,000 cars in about 4 days I wish LRM would come back. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Lexington Uce Show September 8th Topic-Click Here


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Oct 11 2006, 04:21 PM~6347916
> *wouldn't surprize me, LRM seems to be staying near the west coast. fuckin bastards
> *



Yea, FUCK that shit magazine... :0 They want all you ryders to travel an spend your HARD earned money to show at a show that is full of favortisim any way... :uh: Makes no sence why they took the Indy show away??? Not worried about that b.s. anymore, got better shit to do w/ my $$$...  :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jul 27 2007, 08:03 PM~8409638
> *i sure hope it will come back to indy it just aint the same without it ,it was like the kick off show to the season here in the midwest and we went to the southern showdown this year and it is just not the same for one its outdoors in the grass alot of dust and there are nearly not the amount of classes so i hope indy comes back  but dont get me wrong s.showdown was nice just not the same just my 2 cents.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

